# Top 10 schlechtester Film



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

Welches sind die absolut schlechtesten Filme, die Ihr jemals gesehen habt? Hier meine Top 10:

1. The Fast&The Furious Tokio Drift
2. Hart am Limit
3. xXx 2 - Next Generation
4. Norbit
5. White Chicks
6. Driven
7. Big Mamas House
8. 2012
9. Alle Filme, die auf - Movie enden (Scary Movie, Date Movie etc.)
10. Alle Pro 7 Produktionen mit anschließendem Galileo Special


----------



## BamBuchi (17. November 2009)

also mit nummer 1 und 8 bin ich ned einverstanden^^


----------



## 8800 GT (17. November 2009)

the fast and the furious findste schlecht?


----------



## Kurtch (17. November 2009)

Also Flops von 1-10 alle Uwe Boll Filme xD und die ganze die auf Movie enden xD

2012 schlecht und tokio drift auch? lol xD hehe Aber gut jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

zu 2012 siehe meinen kommentar beim gleichnamigen forenbeitrag


----------



## Bucklew (17. November 2009)

2 Fehlen auf jeden Fall:

Hancock und I am Legend!


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

mir fällt spontan noch windtalkers und königreich der himmel ein..........


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

da kann ich auch noch ein paar zusteuern:

1. The Scarecrow Slayer strikes back
2. Jason X
3. Freitag der 13.te Remake
4. Black Sheep
5. Muttertag
6. Meet the Feebles
7. Dragon Ball Z Movie
8. Forrest Gump
9. Batman Forever
10. Batman & Robin


so....da wären mal 10 von mir, obwohl mir sicher noch mehr einfallen würden 
The Dentist - Zahnarzt des Grauens
Die Killerhand.
und dann kenn ich da noch nen Film mit einer Frau, die eine ****** hat die Leute umbringt. Wie hiess denn da noch der Titel


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

das war bestimmt **** ******** Teil 2


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (17. November 2009)

LOL, muss ja echt ein heftiger Titel sein wenn der  zensiert wird.


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

da fällt mir noch nekromantik teil 1+2 ein
nach den filmen war mir ziemlich übel.

im grunde ist die story von teil 1 schon mal recht schlicht
paar findet vermoderte leiche, leiche bekommt besenstil, mit leiche wird sex gemacht. frau hat irgendwann  genug von mann haut mit leiche ab, nicht ganz klar ob mann frau oder leiche vermisst.
mann begeht selbstmord mit einem messer, während er sich absticht, macht er selbstbefriedigung
ende.
*spoileralarm*


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

hört sich sehr trashig an... faszinierend finde ich die wandlung von peter jackson. von meet the feebles und braindead zu herr der ringe. nur mit king kong hatte er später, meiner meinung nach, ins klo gegriffen


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

ich fand king kong nicht so schlecht.
das war schon ok. kein highlight, aber definitiv besser als das remake von godzilla


du hast bad taste vergessen.

aber bei sam raimi ists ähnlich

früher filme wie tanz der teufel, jetzt die spiderman verfilmungen..

obwohl....vielleicht war tanz der teufel doch besser XD


----------



## Sash (17. November 2009)

wie kann mann sich einen runterholen während man sich absticht?


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

wenn du das nicht weisst, solltest du den film sehen XD


----------



## Sash (17. November 2009)

um mich danach selber abzustechen weil ich 90 kostbare minuten meines lebens ....


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

hab noch einen bei der gelegenheit:

das deutsche kettensägenmassaker: ein film der mit einem ausschnitt der mauerfallaufnahmen und folgenden sätzen beginnt (nicht ganz zitat, weiss es nicht mehr so genau) Nach dem Fall der Mauer wandern 1000nde von Ostdeutschen in den Westen. Viele von Ihnen kamen niemals an...


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

deutsche filme allgemein sind so ein thema für sich. die deutsche filmwelt nimmt sich selber leider viel zu ernst und viele schauspieler wirken sehr angestrengt in ihrer rolle. humor ist in deutschen filmen nach loriot nicht mehr vorhanden gewesen. ein paar ausnahmen gibt es. filme wie z.B. im juli, knocking on heavens door, chiko, das experiment und kanack attack sind ein paar gute filme und ausnahmen


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

gilt auch für einige französische filme...da kenn ich auch einigen schrott..


----------



## Bucklew (17. November 2009)

psyphly schrieb:


> deutsche filme allgemein sind so ein thema für sich. die deutsche filmwelt nimmt sich selber leider viel zu ernst und viele schauspieler wirken sehr angestrengt in ihrer rolle.


Es gibt auch mehr als genug Ausnahmen, gibt sehr viele gute Filme. Man denke mal an Ein Freund von mir, Schule, Nichts Bereuen, Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei - nur mal so als Beispiele (und alle komischerweise mit Daniel Brühl )


----------



## Sash (17. November 2009)

deutsche mag ich gar nicht.. nur amifilme..


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. November 2009)

Alle Pro7 produktionen. Alleine schon die Namen: Der Vulkan, Der Sturm, Die Killerlawine, Feuer über Berlin

Also The Fast and The Furios Tokio Drift fand ich auch am schlechtesten von allen Filmen dieser Serie.


----------



## Two-Face (17. November 2009)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde jegliche Pro7-Produktionen und sehr viele weitere deutsche Filme. 

Mein ganz persönlicher "Hassfilm" ist "Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex".
Ich hab mich über diesen Film sowas von aufgeregt, echt belanglos wie dieser Film die inszenatorischen Mitteln Hollywoods und sogar die einiger guter deutscher Produktionen übernimmt - so mag er für den Durchschnittsfilmegucker ein an sich gelungener Film sein, aber für begeisterte Filmkenner einfach nur ein Plagiat guter Filme, welcher kaum eigene Facetten entwickelt


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

der war wirklich schlecht ja


----------



## Deardy (19. November 2009)

Unbedingt auf die Liste müssen alle Speed Filme und Der Weisse Hai 2 ... xD


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2009)

'Space Trucker' mit Dennis Hopper, unschlagbar!!!!111


----------



## moe (19. November 2009)

dieser film mit den gescheiterten superhelden da, mir fällt der name nicht mehr ein... den fand ich sowas von schlecht.


----------



## exa (19. November 2009)

es gibt nur eine wahre nummer eins der schlechtesten filme: Zombie Strippers


----------



## Xrais (19. November 2009)

auf dem ersten platz gehört ganz klar Far Cry


----------



## eVAC (19. November 2009)

psyphly schrieb:


> 5. White Chicks



Alter -
White Chicks is einer der geilsten Filme



Xrais schrieb:


> auf dem ersten platz gehört ganz klar Far Cry


/sign!

@moe
das war Watchmen (auch ne Enttäuschung)


----------



## feivel (19. November 2009)

mir ist noch nazi surfers must die eingefallen:

story:Ein apokalyptisches Erdbeben verwüstet die Küste Kaliforniens. 80.000 Menschen finden den Tod, in den Städten bricht die Anarchie aus. Eine Bande surfender Neonazis, bestehend aus dem Anführer Adolf, seiner Freundin Eva und Mengele, will die Situation nutzen, um die Gegend unter ihre Gewalt zu bringen. Mit einer rivalisierenden Gang, den Samurai-Surfern, liefert sie sich erbitterte Kämpfe. Eines Tages geraten die Surf Nazis an den Schwarzen Leroy Washington und bringen ihn nach einem Streit um. Als Leroys Mutter vom Tod ihres Sohnes erfährt, legt sie sich ein Waffenarsenal zu und startet einen blutigen und erfolggekrönten Rachefeldzug.


----------



## Biosman (19. November 2009)

also mit deiner liste bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden...

ausserdem bist du (oder einige andere von euch) echte Negativ denker! Wer bitte verbraucht Speicherplatz dafür um sich die 10 Flops zu merken? Die 10 Tops wären viel sinnvoller...

Naja hauptsache nen Thread für irgend nen sinnlosen kram öffnen.


----------



## Radagis (19. November 2009)

Wing Comander, ist ne Schande was die aus dem geilen Spiel gemacht haben.


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

1. Dragonball Evolution
2. Hostel
3. Saw (ausnamslos alle^^ ) 
4. Der Anschlag
5. Crank 1 u 2

mehr fallen mir grad nich ein


----------



## majorguns (19. November 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> 1. Dragonball Evolution
> 2. Hostel
> 3. Saw (ausnamslos alle^^ )
> 4. Der Anschlag
> ...


Joa kann ich so Unterschreiben nur Crank 1 fand ichzwar übertrieben aber noch OK, der Zweite Teil war dann doch aber viel viel zu übertrieben.
Saw ist sowieso der größte Mist überhaupt


----------



## eVAC (20. November 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> 5. Crank 1 u. 2



Das ist nich dein Ernst
Chev Chelios FTW!!!!11einself


----------



## Katamaranoid (20. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hier ist nicht die Rumpelkammer, es ist der "Musik und Film"Bereich.




kleiner alter besserwisser *g* 
dann eben der OT bereich... trotzdem SPAAAAAAAAAM 



> Das ist nich dein Ernst
> Chev Chelios FTW!!!!11einself



und noch was sinnvolles: doch das ist mein ernst, jeder hat halt nen anderen Geschmack... und crank gehört definitiv nicht zu den filmen die ich toll finde


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

Die Scary Movie Reihe finde ich nicht schlecht, zumindestens wenn man den zusammen anschaut und manche Leute Ähnlichkeiten mit den Schauspielern haben, aber so sind die halt etwas übertrieben.

-Big fat important movie
-Blood Feast 2
-Bloody birthday
-Die Frau des Zeitreisenden
-Final Destionation
-Jackass
-Pandorum
-Saw (einfach iwie nur sinnlos)


----------



## Marquis (20. November 2009)

1.Day of the Dead (2007(Wehe, irgendjemand sagt Remake))
2.Five Across the Eye
3.Autumn of the Living dead
4.The Tomb (Pseudo H.P. Lovecraft)
5.Run for Blood
6.The Grudge 3
7.Left in Darkness
8.Asylum (2008)
9.Hellraiser 3
10.Devil's Den
und noch ein billiger Klau von The Hills have Eyes, keine Ahnung mehr wie der hieß.
Edit: 6. Hillside Cannibals der Rest einen runter!

Hätte nicht gedacht das noch jemand anders nekromantik gesehen hat, der war zwar ekelhaft, aber einzigartig.


----------



## feivel (22. November 2009)

hab sogar beide teile gesehen XD


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (22. November 2009)

1. Far Cry
2. High Tension
3. Norbit
4. Crank 2
5. Transformers 2
6. Hard Candy
7. Männersache (furchtbares Deutsch)
8. Walled In
9. Street Fighter (nicht der Anime)
10. Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Marquis (22. November 2009)

@Dante: du fandest Dragonball besser als die restlichen Filme?


----------



## rebel4life (22. November 2009)

Den Dieter Bohlen Film könnte man als den schlechtesten nehmen, denn schlechter geht es nicht.


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. November 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Alle Pro7 produktionen. Alleine schon die Namen: Der Vulkan, Der Sturm, Die Killerlawine, Feuer über Berlin




Genau!

Nicht zu vergessen:

RATTEN -  Sie werden dich holen

Den 2ten teil kenn ich nich mehr...is aber auch absoluter muell


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Den Dieter Bohlen Film könnte man als den schlechtesten nehmen, denn schlechter geht es nicht.



Ach was, ich fand den gut gemacht


----------



## rebel4life (22. November 2009)

Gibt es "Bauer sucht Frau - der Film"? Aber selbst so ein Film könnte dem Bohlen Film nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Also die Soundeffekte waren schon klasse - irgendwie kamen die auf meinem 7.1-System gut rüber. Den Film selber fand ich, muss ich auch als Filmfreak gestehen, ziemlich witzig, wenn auch nicht immer ehrlich


----------



## Bucklew (22. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die Soundeffekte waren schon klasse - irgendwie kamen die auf meinem 7.1-System gut rüber.


Was gab es denn da für Soundeffekte?


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was gab es denn da für Soundeffekte?



Der Ton generell. Klang überraschend gut

P.S.: Nein, ich meine nicht die Musik


----------



## LOGIC (22. November 2009)

Der absolut schlechteste movie überhaupt ist.......Trommelwirbel !!!               DISASTER MOVIE !


----------



## Bucklew (22. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Ton generell. Klang überraschend gut


Hab ich wohl ignoriert....


----------



## Arctosa (22. November 2009)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Der absolut schlechteste movie überhaupt ist.......Trommelwirbel !!!               DISASTER MOVIE !


Der war schon ziemlich schlecht, generell fällt auf das die meisten
XXX Movie Filme meistens ziemlich schlecht und billig gemacht vorkommen.

Allerdings ist mein persönlicher Spitzenreiter unter ALLEN schlechten Filmen
eindeutig Daniel der Zauberer xD Wer mal was sehen will das so unlogisch, verwirrend, unglaublich schlecht gemacht und langweilig ist, dass man danach mit den Gedanken schon bei Selbstmord ist, kommt um diesen "Film" nicht rum.


----------



## rebel4life (22. November 2009)

Garden of love. Schauspielerisch überzeugend, spitzen Effekte. 

Als wir den mal in der Mittagspause im Geschäft angeschaut haben, konnten wir uns nicht mehr vor lachen kriegen, denn der Film war sowas von grottig.

Alle Bolliewood Filme ebenfalls, machen wir ne Top 100? Ansonsten bringen wir die schlechten Filme gar nicht mehr unter. Bolliewood schafft es, dass immer gesungen wird. Läuft einer ne Straße entlang und aufeinmal fangen se alle das tanzen und singen an. Die Inder sind schon komisch.


----------



## psyphly (23. November 2009)

mit dem singen und tanzen verdrängen die inder die tatsache, dass es beinahe eine milliarde menschen in ihrem land gibt, die in armut leben. etwas paradox diese filme


----------



## LOGIC (23. November 2009)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Der war schon ziemlich schlecht, generell fällt auf das die meisten
> XXX Movie Filme meistens ziemlich schlecht und billig gemacht vorkommen.
> 
> Allerdings ist mein persönlicher Spitzenreiter unter ALLEN schlechten Filmen
> eindeutig Daniel der Zauberer xD Wer mal was sehen will das so unlogisch, verwirrend, unglaublich schlecht gemacht und langweilig ist, dass man danach mit den Gedanken schon bei Selbstmord ist, kommt um diesen "Film" nicht rum.


 

HAHAHA  das muß ja ein meisterwerk sein


----------



## Sash (23. November 2009)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mein persönlicher Spitzenreiter unter ALLEN schlechten Filmen
> eindeutig Daniel der Zauberer xD Wer mal was sehen will das so unlogisch, verwirrend, unglaublich schlecht gemacht und langweilig ist, dass man danach mit den Gedanken schon bei Selbstmord ist, kommt um diesen "Film" nicht rum.


 es schockiert mich eher das du diesen film überhaupt gesehen hast. das es überhaupt leute gibt die ihn bis zum ende gesehen haben.. ich würd mich schämen.


----------



## feivel (24. November 2009)

auf pro 7 gestern dieser fernsehfilm bis(s)  irgendwen blabla...


von einem mittelmäßigen buch, dazu eine verfilmung, und von dieser verfilmung eine billigere kopie ...XD


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (24. November 2009)

Marquis schrieb:


> @Dante: du fandest Dragonball besser als die restlichen Filme?



Naja so im Nachhinein würde ich sagen, ist das mehr eine Liste der Filme, die für mich schlecht sind.
Dabei ist die Position des Filmes zu vernachlässigen...also einfach die Zahlen vor den Titeln wegdenken


----------



## -NTB- (24. November 2009)

kein film aber sendung, britt!!!! :-!

beweis YouTube - Lügen, Anale Grande und Kochlöffel (aus Talk Talk Talk | Sonja Kraus | Britt / Absolut Schlegel)

edit: ja mein ar**** kannste nächstes mal..hahaha so dumm diese frau


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

Was ebenfalls noch zu erwähnen wäre, sind sämtliche (Tennie)-Horror-Film-Produktionen, mit möglichst viel Gemetzel bei möglichst wenig Hirnanstrengung
Einfach nur total geschmacklos, filmisch unter aller Kanone und einfallslose Billigkeit an allen Enden und Ecken - also >80% aller Horrorfilmproduktionen
Ein Grund, warum ich dieses Genre so sehr hasse.


----------



## rebel4life (24. November 2009)

Meinst du die Saw Reihe?


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

Ich sagte doch >80% aller Horrorfilme! Das ist schon ein wenig mehr als nur die Saw-Reihe.
Es gibt schlicht keinen Horrorfilm, der es schafft einen Mensch zu ängstigen - gute Horrorgames schaffen das schon.


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch >80% aller Horrorfilme! Das ist schon ein wenig mehr als nur die Saw-Reihe.
> Es gibt schlicht keinen Horrorfilm, der es schafft einen Mensch zu ängstigen - gute Horrorgames schaffen das schon.





ich hab gehört die japanichen horrorfilme sollen gut sein

nur leider sind die filme die wir für japanische horrorfilme halten nur ami-remakes von den japanischen originalen

z.b. the grudge,the ring....


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

Die japanischen sind qualitativ hochwertiger, ängstigen (zumindest mich) aber auch nicht.


----------



## Radagis (24. November 2009)

Es gibt doch die japanischen Orginale mit deutscher Synchro die Amiremakes sind freilich mist.


----------



## Two-Face (24. November 2009)

Und was ändert das dran?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Die schlechtesten Filme überhaupt sind :

1. Twilight Saga (Nur dicke pickelige Mädchen stehen drauf!)
2. Titanic (Nur Frauen finden sowas toll...)
3. Alle Disney Filme (Hochgelobbter Kiddy Mist!)
4. Alle Paul Anderson Filme (Pfui Teufel ! Der hat Resident Evil versaut!)
5. Alle Uwe Boll Filme (SHIT! SHIT! SHIT! SHIT!)
6. Alle Filme mit Will Smith (Dieser Strahlemann nervt!)
7. Alle Pro7 & Sat.1 produktionen (Billig gedrehter mist!)
8. Der "neuere" Star Dreck Film (Star Wars is viel besser!)
9. Alle ZDF & ARD Filme ab 20:15 Uhr (Rentner TV)
10. Die Transformers Filme (schrott, wortwörtlich!)

Keine wiederworte, ihr wisst genau das diese liste stimmt!!!


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Hmm, doch, ich kann dieser Liste ein ein paar Punkten widersprechen:
Wer die originalen Star-Trek-Filme/Fernsehfolgen kennt, weiß dass Star-Trek eigentlich eine großartig gefilmte, wenn auch stellenweise unfreiwillig komische, Sci-Fi-Saga ist - aber natürlich hast du in einem Punkt recht, Star Wars finde ich auch besser
Transformers ist nur filmisch wertvoll, wenn man das Hirn ausschaltet und sich auf die Effekte konzentriert.
Einige Disney-Produktionen sind eher für Erwachsene bzw. sowohl auch für Erwachsene - _König der Löwen _war an sich ein gut gemachter Film - klar, man muss sich eher in die Rolle eines Kindes hineinversetzen.
_Fluch der Karibik _ist auch klasse, wenn auch ganz klar eher ein Film bzw. Filme für Erwachsene.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Hmmm, die einzigen effekte die ich in den Transenformer Filmen sehen konnte, waren die ti..en und der ar..h von Megan Fox...
Mit Disney Filmen beziehe ich mich eher auf Teeny mist ala' Highschool Musical usw. als auf die "Johnny Depp Piraten Filme..."


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Musical usw. als auf die "Johnny Depp Piraten Filme..."



Ja, die sind echt der Witz. Auf die Filme stehen vor allem 9-Jährige Zahnspangenträgerinnen, weil Zac Efron weniger Eier in der Hose hat, als gleichaltrige Jungs


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Noch schlimmer war heute der ganze Medienterror/hype um "Twilight - New Moon" Überall, in der Zeitung, im Fernesehen, im Radio, und natürlich auch hier im Internet waren dicke pickelige pubertäre mädchen zu sehen, hören, lesen usw. wie toll-geil-großartig dieser müll doch sein soll. Also ich bin mit Blade, Hellsing (Nein, nicht der Film mit Hugh Jackman sondern der Anime mit Alucard) , Dracula, usw. aufgewachsen. Und jetzt kommt da so'n gehypter teeny emo funkelnde möchtegern Vampir quatsch... *kopfschüttel* Nur einer der Gründe warum ich Filme aus'm ami-land neuerdings meide!


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Ja, _Twilight _und _Batman: The Dark Knight_ haben mich 2008 ganz schön aufgeregt. _Twilight_, wegen diesen unbandigem Hype und diesem Durchschnittstyp Robert Pattinson (ich kenne persönlich Jungs, die besser aussehen als der) und _The Dark Knight _weil er auf den Stil des guten alten Comic spuckt - es regt mich auch auf, dass nun jeder den Joker sowas von geil findet, obwohl sie nicht wissen, woher er eigentlich kommt und dass der Joker aus dem Comic und der Joker aus dem Film ein meilenweiter Unterschied ist. 
Als Fan des Comic fand ich diesen Film unter meiner Würde, auch wenn er an sich gut inszeniert ist.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. November 2009)

Ich musste mit meiner Freundin damals "PS: Ich liebe dich" anschauen nach dem gleichnamigen Roman...ich dachte schon "Dirty Dancing" ist Schnuzle, aber DAS....boah, ich kam aus dem kotzen nicht mehr heraus.

Und Twillight habe ich nie gesehen, will ich auch nicht sehen. Wie kann man den Vampirmythos nur so verschandeln?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Jo! Der Orginal Joker aus'm Comic war verrückt/lustig und einfach ein genialer Bösewicht! Der Joker aus the Dark Knight war viel zu ernst und hatte wirklich nix mit dem Orginal Joker zu tun. Das gleiche gilt aber auch für Two-Face! (Nein! Mein damit nicht dich, sondern den Two-Face aus'm Film) Der Two-Face in Dark Knight war auch nicht halb so düster/cool wie der im Comic. (Aha! Alter Batman Fan spricht!)
Bisher waren alle Batman verfilmungen nicht wirklich so richtig gut, der Comic ist und bleibt da einfach ne nummer besser was charakter, story usw. angeht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Ich fand's schon irgendwie schade, dass man nicht Jack Nicholson als Joker hergenommen hat - seine ironische Verspieltheit und seine comicnahe Inszenierung übertraf in meinen Augen den sadistischen-psychotischen Anarchismus von Heath Ledger.


----------



## CrazyBanana (25. November 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> da kann ich auch noch ein paar zusteuern:
> 
> 1. The Scarecrow Slayer strikes back
> 2. Jason X
> ...


Muttertag is sicher kein schlechter Film!


Meine Top 10:
1.so ein Lehrfilm über das richtige Löten
2.Godzilla vs Destroyer 
3.Twillight 
3.Bollywood (alle)!!das Tanzen ist ein grund zum umschalten
4.Saw (alle)
5.Planet Terror
6.so ziehmlich alle Pro7 Filme
7.Das Parfum
8.The Happening (kennt den Jemand)
9.Its a free World oder so ähnlich 
10.Keine Angst mir geht es gut


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Das der Joker aus The Dark Knight für so toll gehalten wird, lag am tot von  Heath Ledger! Wäre er nicht gestorben hätte er wohl kaum so viel anerkennung gekriegt! Und was war eigentlich mit Harley Quinn?! Die wird einfach ganz vergessen, obwohl sie Joker's rechte hand ist...


----------



## Opheliac (25. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als Fan des Comic fand ich diesen Film unter meiner Würde, auch wenn er an sich gut inszeniert ist.


Das ist aber nicht nur bei Dark Night so sondern auch bei den Spider-Man und Punisher Filmen. Venom total verhunzt, der grüne Kobold Mist und Frank Castle wird als guter Mensch dargstellt denn er in den Comics nicht ist.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Und wo sind Robin, Batgirl und Nightwing? 
Und nicht zu vergessen, wieso wurde so ein kitschiger Plastikanzug als Batman-Kostüm entwickelt (gilt auch für die anderen Batman-Verfilmungen)?
Hmm, hätten sich die Schauspieler halt mal mehr ins Zeug legen müssen, mit ihrem Muskeltraining^^


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Godzilla vs Destroyer



WAS?! "Negatives" gegen Godzilla zu schreiben, kommt blasphemie gleich!


----------



## Opheliac (25. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo sind Robin, Batgirl und Nightwing?


Die fehlen halt genauso wie Huntress. Nicht schlecht wäre auch
ne Batmanverfilmung mit Azrael.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (25. November 2009)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> 8.The Happening (kennt den Jemand)


Ich fande diesen Film eigentlich sehr gut.
Die Story ist zwar sehr abgedreht, aber weist du, ob sowas nicht wirklich mal passieren kann?


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Opheliac schrieb:


> Die fehlen halt genauso wie Huntress. Nicht schlecht wäre auch
> ne Batmanverfilmung mit Azrael.



Hoffen wir nur das die aus Hollywood niemals Batman Beyond bzw. Batman of the Future verfilmen werden...


----------



## Opheliac (25. November 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das die den Venom Film nicht verhunzen. Nicht nochmal so einen unrealistischen wie im 3.Spider-Man Teil. Wird auch mal Zeit das Carnage in einem Spidy Film auftaucht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Hoffen wir nur das die aus Hollywood niemals Batman Beyond bzw. Batman of the Future verfilmen werden...



Wäre dann gespannt, wie da Terry McGinnis aussehen würde


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wäre dann gespannt, wie da Terry McGinnis aussehen würde



Ganz bestimmt nicht so wie im Trickfilm bzw. Comic! Hollywood scheisst doch generell auf die Fans von Videospielen, Comics usw. Wenn die so etwas verfilmen, dann sehen die Charaktere nie so aus wie im Original, und verhalten sich auch nicht so, haben andere motive uvm. Da geht es nur ums Geld, nicht um die Fans... Bestes beispiel >>> Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Opheliac (25. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Bestes beispiel >>> Dragonball Evolution


Oder Punisher vom krankhaften Psychopath ausm Comic wird er im Film zum Held. Totale Enttäuschung die Filme genauso wie Superman Returns.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Gibt es überhaupt etwas das noch nicht durch eine mies gemachte verfilmung durch den Dreck gezogen wurde???


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt etwas das noch nicht durch eine mies gemachte verfilmung durch den Dreck gezogen wurde???



_Der Herr der Ringe _ist als Film grandios und als Verf_ilm_ung seht gut gemacht, fängt meiner Meinung nach gut die Atmosphäre des Buches ein - auch wenn er stellenweise deutlich davon abweicht.
_The Shining, _mit einem glänzenden Jack Nicholson als Jack Torrance und _Trainspotting_ sind auch hervorragend.
Der Klassiker _Der Dritte Mann _mit Orson Welles als großartiger Bösewicht Harry Lime und _Das Schweigen der Lämmer _sowie _Psycho_ sind ebenso gut gemachte Filme, gegen die man nichts bis wenig sagen kann.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (25. November 2009)

Meinte eigentlich Comics, Video/Computerspiele, Anime's/Trickfilme die mehr oder weniger gut verfilmt wurden wie Street Fighter, Super Mario Bros., Tomb Raider, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Far Cry, Dungeons and Dragons, Dragonball, Godzilla uvm. 

Was wohl die Zukunft bringt?

GTA - Der Film? Crysis - Der Film? Left 4 Dead - Der Film?
Soul Calibur - Der Film? Tekken - Der Film? Metal Gear Solid - Der Film?
Hellsing - Der Film? Naruto - Der Film? Gothic - Der Film? 
Sacred - Der Film?


----------



## rebel4life (25. November 2009)

Bei GTA kommt dann die berüchtigte Krankenhausszene, in der man auf Kinder schießt. 

(Die natürlich nur erfunden ist, aber naja, irgendwas brauchen die Hetzer ja)


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

CrazyBanana schrieb:


> Muttertag is sicher kein schlechter Film!
> 
> 
> Meine Top 10:
> ...



oh bitte, muttertag ist alles aber nicht gut.
und deiner liste muss ich auch teils widersprechen, saw1 und planet terror und auch das parfüm fand ich sehr gut.
saw1 wegen dem überraschenden ende
planet terror wegen den anspielungen, und dem humor
das parfüm war sehr bildgewaltig, und sehr schön.


im übrigen bin ich der meinung dass nicht alle comicverfilmungen schlecht sind.

dark knight hat mir gefallen
die tim burton batman filme aber auch
auch gut war teil 1 der krähe
v for vendetta fand ich gut, auch wenn aus dem anarchistischen charakter des comics mehr der rächer wurde, aber das war schon ok so.
watchmen war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2009)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Was wohl die Zukunft bringt?





Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> GTA - Der Film?


Habe bisher nix davon gehört, denke mal nicht.


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Crysis - Der Film?


Die Super-Yerli-Brothers haben sich ja angeblich schon länger mit Meisterressigeur Dr. Uwe Boll zusammengeschlossen, um einen derartigen Film zu machen.


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Left 4 Dead - Der Film?


Auch noch nix gehört, kann ich mir aber auch net vorstellen


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Soul Calibur - Der Film?


Unwahrscheinlich, hab ich auch noch nix drüber gehört.


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Tekken - Der Film?


Na zum Glück nicht, so ein geiles Spiel darf man net verschandeln! 


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid - Der Film?


Japp, da gab's mal 'ne Meldung drüber, der Film sollte 2009/2010 kommen


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Hellsing - Der Film?


Kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, der Anime hat einfach zu eigene Facetten, um ihn zu verfilmen - allein einen passenden Darsteller für Alucard zu finden wird äußerst schwierig.


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Naruto - Der Film?


Das dürfte dann wie die Super Mario Bros. Verfilmung aussehen


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Gothic - Der Film?


Den stelle ich mir mit exorbitant vielen Filmfehlern vor (hey; die vielen Bugs müssen ja auch vorlagengerecht umgesetzt werden)


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Sacred - Der Film?


Das erinnert mich wieder an den _Dungeon Siege_-Film


----------



## rebel4life (25. November 2009)

1.so ein Lehrfilm über das richtige Löten

Dann hast du den von Infineon über ESD noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

es kommt eine realverfilmung von neon genesis evangelion..(da ahne ich jetzt schon schlimmes)

uwe bolls einzige taugliche verfilmung war postal...da gabs ein paar schmunzler

mir ist noch was eingefallen

die he-man realverfilmung mit dolph lundgren (allgemein waren dessen filme jetzt nicht so die hits  )


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. November 2009)

zu den Metal Gear Film, da gibt es was hier 
Es ist von Fans für Fans Produziert worden. Habe ihn noch nicht gesehen! Weis also nicht ob er gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Namaker (30. November 2009)

1. Guinea Pig (also das ist mit Abstand das ekligste, was ich jemals gesehen hab, mit Ausnahme eines Videos der Peta...)
2. Daniel, der Zauberer (mit Daniel Küblköck in der Hauptrolle...)
3. Zombie Nation (Zombies, die auf einmal anfangen zu tanzen wtf?!?)
4. I Am Legend (gähn)
5. Pulp Fiction (hab mit sehr hoher Erwartung angefangen zu gucken, wurde allerdings maßlos enttäuscht. Kaum ein Gag zündete richtig, teilweise konnte ich mir schon überlegen, was als nächstes gesagt wird.)


----------



## Justin Bieber (30. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Super-Yerli-Brothers haben sich ja angeblich schon länger mit Meisterressigeur Dr. Uwe Boll zusammengeschlossen, um einen derartigen Film zu machen.




ich hoffe du meintest das mit wort "Meisterresigeur" in verbindung mit dem namen Uwe Boll nur Ironisch


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meintest das mit wort "Meisterresigeur" in verbindung mit dem namen Uwe Boll nur Ironisch



Allein schon die Bezeichnung der Yerli-Brüder sollte auf den überdeutlichen Sarkasmus in diesem Satz hindeuten oder?
Hmpf.


----------



## RedoX (8. Dezember 2009)

Erstaunt mich, dass das noch nicht gekommen ist, aber die schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten sind nun ganz sicher die 3 High School Musicals... *gääähn* ich musste sie mit meiner kleinen Cousine anschauen, bei Teil 2 habe ich etwa 2/3 und bei teil 3 4/5 verschlafen und trozdem fand ich's schrecklich-.-

Naja auch sehr schlecht fand ich 28 Days Later, irgendwie war da keine Spannung drinne...
Hmm, spontan fällt mir nun nix mehr ein, aber wenn ich das hier durchlese muss ich doch bei vielem sagen: Ja Stimmt!


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2009)

RedoX schrieb:


> Naja auch sehr schlecht fand ich 28 Days Later, irgendwie war da keine Spannung drinne...
> Hmm, spontan fällt mir nun nix mehr ein, aber wenn ich das hier durchlese muss ich doch bei vielem sagen: Ja Stimmt!



Nenne mir bitte mal einen Horrorfilm, in dem Spannung vorkommt
Mir fallen höchstens 4-5 von gefühlten 10 Trilliarden Werken ein


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2009)

Roland Emmerichs neueste Werk ist so ziemlach das schlechteste, was ich in den letzten Jahren so gesehen habe.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, 2012 hab ich noch net gesehen, werde ihn mir auf Blu-Ray holen, sobald er draußen ist.
_Independence Day_ war damals einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, auf jeden Fall besser als _The Day after Tomorrow_ - _Universal Soldier_ ging noch durch, _Stargate_ fand zumindest ich klasse, _Godzilla_ ist zurecht Kult und mit den anderen Filmen, u.a. _10.000 B.C_., konnte ich wenig anfangen.


----------



## johannes944 (8. Dezember 2009)

Einer der besten Filme ist Black Hawk Down und Der Soldat James Ryan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2009)

johannes944 schrieb:


> Einer der besten Filme ist Black Hawk Down und Der Soldat James Ryan!!!!!!!!!!!



Es geht hier um die _*schlechtesten*_ Filme, nicht um die besten


----------



## rebel4life (8. Dezember 2009)

Mach doch einfach nen "gute Filme" Thread.

Da findet man sicherlich ausreichen Material...


----------



## johannes944 (8. Dezember 2009)

hmmmmm



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, 2012 hab ich noch net gesehen, werde ihn mir auf Blu-Ray holen, sobald er draußen ist.
> Independence Day war damals einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, auf jeden Fall besser als The Day after Tomorrow - Universal Soldier ging noch durch, Stargate fand zumindest ich klasse, Godzilla ist zurecht Kult und mit den anderen Filmen, u.a. 10.000 B.C., konnte ich wenig anfangen.



2. Zeile


----------



## Two-Face (8. Dezember 2009)

Das hat sich auch auf Filme von Roland Emmerich, wegen seines angeblich schlechten _2012 _bezogen. War also keine Themaverfehlung im eigentlichen Sinn.


----------



## Katamaranoid (8. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Roland Emmerichs neueste Werk ist so ziemlach das schlechteste, was ich in den letzten Jahren so gesehen habe.




hihi, dann guck dir mal Uwe Boll filme an xD


----------



## geheimrat (9. Dezember 2009)

schlechtester film ist eindeutig: "The Bodyguard"  (nicht "Bodyguard")


----------



## psyphly (9. Dezember 2009)

Mir fallen spontan noch alle filme mit martin lawrence und alle filme von und mit tim allen ein. martin lawrence, weil der typ sehr angestrengt dabei ist, sich aufzuregen und sehr krampfhaft versucht witzig zu sein und tim allen....naja wenn man 8 jahre alt ist kann man darüber lachen, sonst nicht.


----------



## Tamio (9. Dezember 2009)

Der Pferdeflüsterer - Laufzeit 170 min. (~3 Std.)
Musste ihn damals mit der Klasse im Kino sehen. Der nahm einfach kein Ende. 

Die fünfte Frau - Laufzeit 220 min. (4Std. !!!)
Der deutsch Lehrer wollte das wir den Film zum Buch kennen. Auch weil wir es nicht geschafft haben in mehreren Monaten das Buch durch zuarbeiten (gerade mal ~160 Seiten von 520 und das war nur ein harmloser Krimi und kein Shakespear ) 

Dolph Lungren & Van Damm & StevenSeagal Filme(also gefühlte 2,53 Million Filme)


----------



## Hobbes (15. Dezember 2009)

Mmh, bisher kenne ich fast keinen der hier ganannten Filme, aber das ist wohl nicht so schlimm XD
Spontan ist mir "Die Wächter der Nacht" eingefallen: keine Story und noch nicht einmal Action...


----------



## psyphly (7. Juli 2010)

B*tch Slap schon gesehen? Nur gelacht, weil der so schlecht war


----------



## rebel4life (7. Juli 2010)

Da hat einer gemeint, dass das Konzept Titten&Waffen aufgeht, tut es halt nicht.


----------



## V!PeR (7. Juli 2010)

10.000 B.C. fand ich total schlecht das ich ihn gleich aus gemacht habe.

Was manche mit 2012,oder sogar mit Forest Gump schreiben ist der größte blödsinn...Das waren mit die besten Filme die es jemals gab...


----------



## rebel4life (7. Juli 2010)

Forrest Gump wurde unberechtigt genannt, da hast du Recht, aber 2012, ich fand den eher nicht so toll. Die Logik war schon fast so wie bei Battlefield Earth.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> 10.000 B.C. fand ich total schlecht das ich ihn gleich aus gemacht habe.


 
find auch, dass der film eine absolute frechheit ist. nicht nur, dass der emmerich ganz heftige unlogische schlüsse in seinem film drinnen hat (10.000 vor christi sprechen bereits alle höhlenmenschen fließend englisch, usw...), is euch aufgefallen wieviele szenen bei 10.000 b.c. von anderen filmen einfach kopiert worden sind? (z.b.: von jurassic park etc...) und zwar 1:1

ein ganz schlechter film, der schlechteste, den ich kürzlich gesehen hab: 
alien vs predator


----------



## psyphly (21. Juli 2010)

V!PeR schrieb:


> Was manche mit 2012,oder sogar mit Forest Gump schreiben ist der größte blödsinn...Das waren mit die besten Filme die es jemals gab...



Bei Forest Gump gebe ich dir recht. Der ist gut. Aber unter Einfluß welcher Substanzen hast du dir bitte 2012 angeguckt, dass du diesen grottenschlechten Streifen gut findest? Ich hätte mir diese knapp 3 Stunden lieber das Testbild eines Fernsehsenders angeguckt. Der Film war so dämlich, dass mir schlecht geworden ist.


----------



## slayerdaniel (21. Juli 2010)

Ach, war doch n guter B-Movie


----------



## Deus Ex (23. Juli 2010)

Also 2012 fand ich ehrlichgesagt auch ziemlich schlecht, leider habe ich mich dazu breitschlagen lassen ins Kino zu gehen obwohl mir eigentlich klar war wie der sein wird. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch 10.000 BC nicht gesehen...


----------



## psyphly (25. Juli 2010)

...emmerich halt mit seinen ekelhaften patriotischen USA! USA! wir-sind-amis-alles-wird-gut-streifen inklusive pauschal-moralprädigt vom präsidenten, der vor der jubelnden masse das wort zum sonntag zum besten gibt: es gab viele verluste, es wurde alles zerstört. zeit für einen neuanfang! denn wir sind die USA

..ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Radagis (13. August 2010)

Wing Commander ich war großer Fan von der Spielereihe, der Film war der letzte Scheiß. Da hätten sie eher die Videosequenzen aus den Spielen zusammenschneiden sollen, das wäre noch besser gewesen.


----------



## Freeak (13. August 2010)

ALLE BOLL FILME!!! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich glaube kaum das es sehr viel Schlechtee Filme als wie die von dem Typen gibt.

2012 ist an sich kein Schlechter Streifen. Klar nervt der Amerikanische Patriotismus, aber den findet man ist fast JEDER Produktion.

Die Amis sind Weltenretter, das merkt man doch in sogut wie jedem Film.


----------



## Radagis (16. August 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> ALLE BOLL FILME!!! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das es sehr viel Schlechtee Filme als wie die von dem Typen gibt.
> 
> ...




Das stimmt mit Boll Filmen .

Im Bezug auf Amis sie sind halt völlig selbstlos und marschieren ja auch nur in andere Länder ein, weil sie diese befreien wollen


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

sie sie wollen ja alle nur demokratisieren
Laser guided democracy
Ich finde das Grindhouse Double Feature unglaublich schlecht


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

... ich weiß nicht, ob mich meine Sinne getrübt haben, aber letztens sah ich spätabends "Top Gun" mit Tom Cruise - dass ich den Film in den 80ern cool fand *würg*

Obwohl ich Tom Skerritt richtig gut finde ... aber das tropft vor Patriotismus nur so aus den Flügeln - soweit ich mich recht erinnere, wurde der Film von der U.S. Navy auch stark in diese Richtung beeinflusst.

Ansonsten: alle Filme, in denen *Stephen Baldwin* mitspielt - quasi ein Garant für schlechte Qualität, mal abgesehen von der optischen Zumutung ... ich sag nur: Mettbrötchen


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (17. August 2010)

Die "Police Academy"-Filme sind bis auf die ersten Filme ziemlich schlecht. Die letzten Teile gehören zu den schlechtesten Filmen, die mir bekannt sind.


----------



## Radagis (17. August 2010)

Die neueren Filme von u mit: Steven Segal, Van Damme, Dolph Lundgreen, Wesley S. 
Filme wo Bon Jovie. mitspielt

Romeo und Julia mit dicaprio der Film war auch übelst *******, aber was hat man früher nicht alles für die Frauen gemacht


----------



## serafen (17. August 2010)

Ach ja, FAST hätte ich einen Film vergessen, der MUSS auf die Liste: *SHARKMAN


*


----------



## Joker4Life (17. August 2010)

1.Inglourious Basterds
2.alle Filme von Uwe Boll
3.King Kong
4.Kill Bill Vol.1&2
5.Herr der Ringe Teil 1-3
6.Star Wars Episode 1-6
7.The Happening
8.Königreich der Himmel
9.Kampf der Titanen
10.Armageddon


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. August 2010)

> Obwohl ich Tom Skerritt richtig gut finde ... aber das tropft vor Patriotismus nur so aus den Flügeln - soweit ich mich recht erinnere, wurde der Film von der U.S. Navy auch stark in diese Richtung beeinflusst.



Da liegst du richtig. Top Gun wurde von der US Navy als "Rekrutierungsfilm" sehr stark gesponsort.

ziemlich schlecht sind auch *Rambo 2 & 3*


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

Joker4Life schrieb:


> 1.Inglourious Basterds
> 2.alle Filme von Uwe Boll
> 3.King Kong
> 4.Kill Bill Vol.1&2
> ...


 
1, 3, 4, 5, und 6 würde ich in keinem Fall als künstlerisch "schlecht" bezeichnen, nur offenbar nicht deinem Geschmack entsprechend.


----------



## Joker4Life (18. August 2010)

Ja ist auch nicht mein Geschmack^^ fand sie langweilig und dachte oft was guck ich mir da an aber jeder hat halt sein eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Friction (18. August 2010)

Joker4Life schrieb:


> 1.Inglourious Basterds
> 2.alle Filme von Uwe Boll
> 3.King Kong
> 4.Kill Bill Vol.1&2
> ...



Inglourious Basterds, Herr der Ringe, Königreich der Himmel und Star Wars schlecht? Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was du denn gut findest? 

Oder nee, lass mal... ich wills garnich wissen.

Ach und btw. Tekken WIRD verfilmt, siehe Trailer:
YouTube - Tekken Kino: Trailer 2010


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. August 2010)

Kann Two-Face nur zustimmen (wobei ich Nr. 3 nicht gesehen habe). 

Inglourious Basterds fand ich auch durchwachsen. Teilweise gut, teilweise fantastisch, teilweise langweilig, teilweise übertrieben brutal. Unter den schlechtesten Filmen aller Zeiten hat der Film mMn aber nichts zu suchen. 

Auf die Liste gehört noch Johnny English. Bei dem Film bin ich das erste und einzige Mal im Kino eingeschlafen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

Friction schrieb:


> Ach und btw. Tekken WIRD verfilmt, siehe Trailer:
> YouTube - Tekken Kino: Trailer 2010


 
Das ist ja noch gar nichts, _Titanic 2_ soll auch noch kommen.


----------



## Friction (18. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir die hier teils aufgelisteten Filme anschaue, muss ich feststellen, dass hier manche wohl nich verstehen, dass es trashige Filme gibt, bei denen das "trashige" gewollt ist.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

ingl. bastards ist nun geschmackssache, aber hdr und sw gehören zu den besten flimen überhaupt, was nebenbei auch die einspielergebnisse bestätigen. und jetzt kommt nicht mit das hat nix damit zu tun, es ist ein beweiß das die mehrheit diese filme gut fanden. sowie zb gone with the wind, was hier wohl keiner kennt und die meisten als langweilig einstufen würden da es eine 4h liebesgeschichte ist.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. August 2010)

Für mich
-Avatar 
-American Pie Filme 
-Neuester Robin Hood 
-Borat
-Brüno
-Jackass und vergleichbare "Ich hau dir eine rein weils Spaß macht"
-2012
-Horrorfilme im Allgemeinen...(Den unnötigen "Stress" den ich da bekomme, tu ich mir nicht an ) / Hierzu zähl ich Splatter jetzt nicht unbedingt.
gibt noch paar mehr - die hab ich aber zum Glück schon vergessen


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ingl. bastards ist nun geschmackssache, aber hdr und sw gehören *zu den besten flimen überhaupt, was nebenbei auch die einspielergebnisse bestätigen. und jetzt kommt nicht mit das hat nix damit zu tun, es ist ein beweiß das die mehrheit diese filme gut fanden*. sowie zb gone with the wind, was hier wohl keiner kennt und die meisten als langweilig einstufen würden da es eine 4h liebesgeschichte ist.


Das Einspielergebnis kann nicht das ultimative Kriterium sein, um zu erkennen, was ein guter Film ist. Es ist höchstens ein gewisser Hinweis, der nicht immer zutreffen muss. Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie gut mir "Die Verurteilten" gefällt und wie gut die Kritiken sind (Platz 1 bei IMDB, 7 Oscar-Nominierungen, etc.), aber er nur ziemlich wenig Gewinn eingefahren hat, also auch nur wenige Zuschauer hatte, dann kann das kein eindeutiges Kriterium sein. Ging mir jetzt nicht um SW und HdR, war nur allgemein gemeint.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

naja die verurteilten bsp, es gibt halt filme die fanden eine hand von leute gut, aber halt nicht die mehrheit. und der oscar wird nicht nach einem umfrage ergebniss aller menschen vergeben.


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja die verurteilten bsp, es gibt halt filme die fanden eine hand von leute gut, aber halt nicht die mehrheit. und der oscar wird nicht nach einem umfrage ergebniss aller menschen vergeben.


 
Zum Glück nicht, sonst wären nämlich Filme wie Transformers, 2012 oder Twilight ganz weit oben.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. August 2010)

> naja die verurteilten bsp, es gibt halt filme die fanden eine hand von leute gut, aber halt nicht die mehrheit. und der oscar wird nicht nach einem umfrage ergebniss aller menschen vergeben.


Auch das Einspielergebnis eines Films ist keine Umfrage unter allen Menschen zur Frage "Was ist der beste Film aller Zeiten?", wo es um irgendeine Mehrheit geht. Gut muss nicht unbedingt erfolgreich sein. Wenn du eine Umfrage sehen willst, was der beste Film aller Zeiten ist, hier: IMDb beste 250
Da landet "Die Verurteilten" auf Platz 1, unter den finanziell erfolgreichsten Filmen ist er aber nicht:
List of highest-grossing films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

erfolgreichster ist seit den 30igern immer noch gone with the wind. und man kann das als umfrage auffassen, wieso zum teufel gehen wohl so viele menschen so oft in den gleichen film? weil die im kino besser schlafen können? wegen dem popcorn? oder weil ihnen doch der film so gut gefällt? avatar zb hat am meisten eingespielt ohne inflationsbereinigung,  und der war wirklich gut, sah klasse aus, story war ok und es passte alles. das gesamtkonzept muß halt stimmen, und wenn da welche auf ne super komplizierte story setzen die man noch nie vorher sah und ach so tolle charactere.. desto mehr stößt man bei zuviele gruppen von menschen an die darauf keinen bock haben, und somit ist halt avatar auch wenn man die story bereits kennt, einer der besten filme. für mich geht nix über star wars. und da die story, gut gegen böse, vater sohn konflikt, auch nix dolles dabei. dennoch stimmt das gesamtpacket. gone with the wind, hab ich selber nie gesehen, weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun soll. der geht ja über 4h und das für ne lovestory.. aber er ist der erfolgreichste film ALLER zeiten und gehört auch für die meisten richtigen filmkenner zu den besten überhaupt. räumte damals auch bei den oscars ab..


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. August 2010)

Ist doch toll, wenn du "Vom Winde verweht" magst. 

Es gibt halt gute massentaugliche und gute nicht massentaugliche Filme.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

ka ob ich ihn mag, nie gesehen.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (18. August 2010)

Na dann ist es eben toll, dass der Film der finanziell erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten ist. Ist mir aber auch egal. Ich denke, es ist klar geworden, dass für dich alle guten Filme automatisch erfolgreich sein müssen, also z.B. "Die Verurteilten" trotz guter Kritiken ein ziemlich schlechter Film sein müsste. Und für mich ist das eben nicht so. Da du davon felsenfest überzeugt bist, lasse ich es jetzt mit dieser Diskussion bleiben.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

ne das ist es nicht. für mich ist es nur indiz das der film nicht schlecht war. ob er nun super top ist oder weniger, ist geschmackssache. nur man sollte nicht von einem film sagen der rekorde einspielte das er schlecht ist, nur weil man ihn persöhnlich nicht so dolle fand, obs nun am produzenten oder hauptdarsteller lag.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

Wobei 2012 sicherlich einer der besseren Emmerich-Filme ist *ggg* - so als kleiner Einwurf zu diesem Thema


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

war independence day nicht auf von emmerich? den fand ich ganz gut. 2012 ging eigentlich, nur das ende mit dem tor war kacke und total überzogen.


----------



## Raeven (18. August 2010)

Bucklew schrieb:


> 2 Fehlen auf jeden Fall:
> 
> Hancock und I am Legend!



seh ich auch so. Ergänzend noch  WANTED


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

Stimmt - Independence Day trägt auch Emmerichs Handschrift ...


----------



## Radagis (18. August 2010)

Friction schrieb:


> Inglourious Basterds, Herr der Ringe, Königreich der Himmel und Star Wars schlecht? Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was du denn gut findest?
> 
> Oder nee, lass mal... ich wills garnich wissen.
> 
> ...




.Inglourious Basterds ist ja wohl eines der jüngsten, abartigstens und perversesten Filme. Wo manchen einer Abging in den Szenen wo wehrlose Deutsche Kriegsgefangene abgeschlachtet wurden. Die Gegner wieder entmenschlicht und sie wieder den Deutschen weitüberlegenen Helden sind.


----------



## Sash (18. August 2010)

naja die deutschen waren auch kacke und habens nicht anders verdient, sorry. und hancock fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## der Türke (18. August 2010)

7. Dragon Ball Z Movie
8. Forrest Gump

Bin ich extrem net, eınverstanden.

Sonst noch 

Dead Girl
Bitte
Amerıcan Pie 1 bis 5


----------



## DragonTEC (19. August 2010)

Ich werf an dieser Stelle mal "So finster die Nacht" ins Rennen.. der war einfach nur völlig abstrus und nicht mal in seiner eigenen Handlung sinnig..

Und ansonsten halt alle französischen die nicht von Luc Besson gedreht wurden 

€: Nachtrag

Rachel Getting Married (OV) - der einzige Sneakfilm, bei dem ich bis jetzt rausgegangen bin
Dieser Jessie James Film - der einzige Film, den ich in der Mitte vor Langeweile ausgemacht hab


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. August 2010)

> Und ansonsten halt alle französischen die nicht von Luc Besson gedreht wurden



Dem muss ich widersprechen. Z.B. "Menschenfeind"  und "Irreversibel" von Gaspar Noe sind exzellente Filme. Keine leichte Kost, aber thematisch und künstlerisch extrem gut gemacht.


----------



## serafen (19. August 2010)

Naja, der genannte "So finster ist die Nacht" hat allgemein sehr gute Kritiken bekommen - und entgegen der üblichen Vampirfilme erfrischend anders.

Dass es kein klassischer Horrorfilm ist, versteht sich von selbst; daher würde ich das unter subjektive Einschätzung abhaken und keine allgemeine Negativbewertung abgeben wollen.

Also, wenn ich mir "Im Rausch der Tiefe", "Leon - Der Profi" oder "96 Hours" (mit Liam Neeson) anschaue - allesamt keine schlechten Filme.

Aber natürlich alles andere als der übliche Mainstream; selbst 96 Hours ist, allein schon der Kampfszenen, absolut sehenswert.

Ich empfinde beispielsweise fast alle Filme von M. Night Shyamalan als dermaßen langweilig und stupide (The Sixth Sense ausgenommen) - zu schade, sich die überhaupt reinzuziehen. Allgemeines Schlechtmachen ist dennoch unangebracht.


----------



## Fl_o (19. August 2010)

American Pie 4-7 
Transformers 2 
Into the blue *2*
Harry Potter 4-6
Super Natural Born Killer (Oder wie der heist)
Kampf der Titanen 
Princ of Persia the movie


das wars erstmal


----------



## psyphly (20. August 2010)

Niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass der Herr der Ringe ein Schlechter Film ist. Nicht einmal dann, wenn man von den Büchern überzeugt war, die durchaus umfangreicher sind oder wenn man für Fantasy nichts übrig hat. Wenn man sich mit dem Thema nicht anfreunden kann, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass dieses Epos in irgendeiner Hinsicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Radagis (20. August 2010)

Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden ich finde HDR auch gut, an die Bücher kommen Filmumsetzungen eh nie ran ist gar nicht möglich, da Bücher eine viel komplexere Thematik behandeln.


----------



## Tight86 (20. August 2010)

Eden Log ist mal wirklich der film bei den selbst ich sage, das der Grotten schlecht ist, dabei bin ich für alles offen aber nach dem Film war mir schlecht.


----------



## Radagis (20. August 2010)

Top Secret mit Val Kilmer der sit auch sowas schön s


----------



## keendeen (21. August 2010)

irgendwie finde ich es sinnlos zu sagen was der schlechteste film ist... besonders wenn hier große titel genannt werden. diejenigen haben dann anscheinend nie mehr als zwei dutzend filme in ihrem leben geschaut. ich hab schon filme gesehen die waren so derbe mies das man einfach sauer wurde wegen der zeitverschwendung, doch wenn ich jetzt titel nenne wird die keiner kennen weils natürlich kleine filme sind. nach unten gibt es keine grenzen....

der thread "enttäuschenste filme" würde besser passen da "schlecht" im verhältnis zur erwartung steht. und diese liste führt bei mir AVATAR an. klar allein aus technischer sicht kann es kein grottenschlechter film sein und er hat mich auch irgendwie unterhalten.aber wenn man avatar in 5 jahren schauen wird, werden einem mal die superflache und simple story auffallen die mich doch einfach sehr enttäuscht hat.


----------



## CPU-GPU (21. August 2010)

für mich sind die schlechtesten filme
- Das A-Team (der der aktuell im Kino läuft)
-Snakes on a Train (so extrem schlecht kopiert dass es fast schon wieder lustig is^^)


----------



## HolySh!t (24. August 2010)

1. Avatar

Sons kann ich mich an keinen schlechten Film erinnern, den ich gesehen hab.


----------



## Galford (31. August 2010)

Da 2011 "Captain America: The First Avenger" kommt, möchte ich mal hier erwähnen, dass es schon eine Captain America Verfilmung gibt, die unglaublich schlecht ist.

Captain America: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. September 2010)

Alle RTLII Katastrophenfilme......HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soße (24. September 2010)

also der neueste shit is einfach SALT 

alter ich hab mich soooooooooooooo aufgeregt


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

Beilight... warscheinlich der schlechteste film aller zeiten..


----------



## The_Final (25. September 2010)

manu_la schrieb:


> Beilight... warscheinlich der schlechteste film aller zeiten..


Die Twilight-Filme sind schon mies, wie kann man sich da freiwillig eine Aaron-Seltzer-Parodie ansehen?
Ebenfalls ein miserabler Film: Evilution


----------



## david430 (26. September 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> 1. Avatar
> 
> Sons kann ich mich an keinen schlechten Film erinnern, den ich gesehen hab.



da will einer aber provozieren

also ich hab mal so nen disney western gesehen. der war soooowwwaasss von schlecht das war dermaßen übel!!!!!


----------



## CFG (26. September 2010)

Was Norbit findest du Kagge ? o.O
Das ist der Brüller schlecht hin ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (26. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> da will einer aber provozieren
> 
> also ich hab mal so nen disney western gesehen. der war soooowwwaasss von schlecht das war dermaßen übel!!!!!


Tja ich kann den Hype einfach mal so gar nich drumm verstehen, weil so toll fand ICH den nich


----------



## david430 (26. September 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Tja ich kann den Hype einfach mal so gar nich drumm verstehen, weil so toll fand ICH den nich



da springen dir jetzt aber ein paar millionen leute mitm nackten arsch ins gesicht


----------



## HolySh!t (26. September 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> da springen dir jetzt aber ein paar millionen leute mitm nackten arsch ins gesicht


Tja sofern sie weiblich sind und gut aussehen 
Ne Scherz beiseite is halt nur meine Meinung und ich hab auch Respekt was Cameron da geleistet hat, vor allem die 3d Technik

*
*


----------



## PEG96 (26. September 2010)

Ich find avatar in ordnung


----------



## david430 (26. September 2010)

wobei da fällt mir auch noch wanted ein. den fand ich richtig abwiegig und mies


----------



## draimor (28. September 2010)

1.2012
2.der neue freddy 
3.stephen kings es
4.Wall E
5.Hancock
6.Der ganze Twiglight Dreck
7.Das weiße Band (mit der Schule gesehen)
8.Legende von Aang
9.Braindead (der neuste) der alte ist gut
10.Der ganze Müll der den ganzen tag im Fehrnsehn läuft


----------



## keendeen (30. September 2010)

will hier jemand ernsthaft behaupten das die story und handlung von avatar toll ist?


----------



## tickymick (30. September 2010)

Avatar gehört für mich aufjedenfall zu den schlechtesten Filmen, die breite Masse dachte sich dabei wohl in etwa: "Whoa, 3D Effekte, die sind ja cool, der Film ist toll!" Zumindest meine ich das bei allen meinen Bekannten die Avatar toll finden.
Ansonsten gibts da noch das bekannte Beilight und Twilight.
Der Rest meiner Liste wäre dann mit Uwe Boll Filmen voll.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt extrem viele schlechte Filme .

Zb. The fast and the Furios alle Teile sind schlecht . Das ist so was ich mkal hier loslassen wolte es gibt noch viele andere schlechte Filme aber die Reihe ist einfach nur Dreck...


----------



## riotmilch (1. Oktober 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> irgendwie finde ich es sinnlos zu sagen was der schlechteste film ist... besonders wenn hier große titel genannt werden. diejenigen haben dann anscheinend nie mehr als zwei dutzend filme in ihrem leben geschaut. ich hab schon filme gesehen die waren so derbe mies das man einfach sauer wurde wegen der zeitverschwendung, doch wenn ich jetzt titel nenne wird die keiner kennen weils natürlich kleine filme sind. nach unten gibt es keine grenzen....
> 
> der thread "enttäuschenste filme" würde besser passen da "schlecht" im verhältnis zur erwartung steht. und diese liste führt bei mir AVATAR an. klar allein aus technischer sicht kann es kein grottenschlechter film sein und er hat mich auch irgendwie unterhalten.aber wenn man avatar in 5 jahren schauen wird, werden einem mal die superflache und simple story auffallen die mich doch einfach sehr enttäuscht hat.



OK, Geschmäcker sind wirklich verschieden.
Aber wo die Story flach sein soll, kann ich nicht verstehen. In dem Film wird aufgeziegt wie die Menschen wirklich sind und in der selben Art war es doch damals mit den Indianern. 
Also ich finde die Story sehr gut nur leider ging sie durch den ganzen Technick-Mist sehr unter. Ich wette, gerade mal 25% der Leute die diesen Film gesehen haben, haben auch den Sinn dahinter verstanden. Für den Rest war es einfach nur nen "cooler" 3D-Film mit ner flachen Love-Story......


----------



## david430 (2. Oktober 2010)

tickymick schrieb:


> Avatar gehört für mich aufjedenfall zu den schlechtesten Filmen, die breite Masse dachte sich dabei wohl in etwa: "Whoa, 3D Effekte, die sind ja cool, der Film ist toll!" Zumindest meine ich das bei allen meinen Bekannten die Avatar toll finden.
> Ansonsten gibts da noch das bekannte Beilight und Twilight.
> Der Rest meiner Liste wäre dann mit Uwe Boll Filmen voll.



jetzt hör mal auf von breiten Massen zu sprechen. Ich kenne genug Intelligenzgesegnete, die den Film auch gut fanden. Sich dauernd über die Story und die stereotype Charakterdarstellung auszulassen. Wird ja langsam langweilig. Das Konzept ist in sich schlüssig, eine komplexe Story und eine subtilere Charakterdarstellung hätte sicher der Atmosphäre des Films schlecht getan. Und die Effekte tragen eben zu der super Atmosphäre bei, ohne diese, wäre der Film sicher nicht so großartig gewesen. Aber nur weil sich ein Film stark auf die Umgebung konzentriert, und das hat Cameron, die ganzen "Tierarten", Pflanzenarten, dann das Entwickeln einer eigenen Sprache sollte man nen Film nicht als schlecht titulieren.

Mit Uwe Boll Filmen und Twilight muss ich dir aber recht geben...


----------



## Schmiddy (14. Oktober 2010)

Kill Bill 1&2 sowie na wie heißtsSim City und was Quentin sonst noch so gemacht hat.... ich hasse es einfach wenn mal wieder Blut im Kubkikmeter billiger gab....


----------



## Sash (14. Oktober 2010)

avatar war genial. es gibt leider immer wieder welche die sich für besser halten und gute filme die die mehrheit klasse fand (was bei avatar definitiv der fall ist) schlecht reden. avatar gehört mom zu den besten und ist verdient der erfolgreichste film, inflation nicht mit einberechnet. 
klar ist er storytechnisch nicht super komplex, aber das sind andere meilensteine der kinogeschichte auch nicht. siehe star wars.. gut gegen böse mit nem überraschenden ich bin dein vater. für mich sind die star wars filme die besten überhaupt, besser als avatar.. aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die story läßt sich auch in 4 sätzen zusammen packen. oder titanic, auch einer der erfolgreichsten, sogar auf dem 2. platz, schiff sinkt mädel hat kette mit stein in der tasche ende. nennt mir mal einen film wo man für die hauptstory mehr als 4 sätze braucht.. ausser vielleicht den film über den dude, klassiker..
aber für mich ist einer der schlechtesten.. uwe boll, alle seine filme.


----------



## Rinkadink (14. Oktober 2010)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Kill Bill 1&2 sowie na wie heißtsSim City und was Quentin sonst noch so gemacht hat.... ich hasse es einfach wenn mal wieder Blut im Kubkikmeter billiger gab....



Wenn du Sin City meinst, dann ist der, bis auf eine kleine Szene, nicht von Tarantino. Auf Blut habe ich in Tarantino Filmen nie so geachtet. Aber an die Coolness von den Streifen muss man erstmal rankommen.

Pulp Fiction ist unerreicht!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> avatar war genial. es gibt leider immer wieder welche die sich für besser halten und gute filme die die mehrheit klasse fand (was bei avatar definitiv der fall ist) schlecht reden. avatar gehört mom zu den besten und ist verdient der erfolgreichste film, inflation nicht mit einberechnet.
> klar ist er storytechnisch nicht super komplex, aber das sind andere meilensteine der kinogeschichte auch nicht. siehe star wars.. gut gegen böse mit nem überraschenden ich bin dein vater. für mich sind die star wars filme die besten überhaupt, besser als avatar.. aber sein wir mal ehrlich, die story läßt sich auch in 4 sätzen zusammen packen. oder titanic, auch einer der erfolgreichsten, sogar auf dem 2. platz, schiff sinkt mädel hat kette mit stein in der tasche ende. nennt mir mal einen film wo man für die hauptstory mehr als 4 sätze braucht.. ausser vielleicht den film über den dude, klassiker..
> aber für mich ist einer der schlechtesten.. uwe boll, alle seine filme.


 

Avatar war halt ein "Blender". Gute Optik alleine ist bei Kinofilmen nun mal nicht alles. Die Story kommt einen sehr bekannt vor. Zumindest wenn er Pocahontas gesehen hat.  Optisch war Avatar klasse, aber von der Story her fand ich ihn nicht so doll.

Bei den Boll-Filmen muss ich dir recht geben. 

Star Wars ist einfach zeitlos. Für mich der Grundbegriff von Gut gegen Böse. Und der Dude sprengt eh alles.


----------



## LordNoir (14. Oktober 2010)

A-Team


----------



## Sash (16. Oktober 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Avatar war halt ein "Blender". Gute Optik alleine ist bei Kinofilmen nun mal nicht alles. Die Story kommt einen sehr bekannt vor. Zumindest wenn er Pocahontas gesehen hat.  Optisch war Avatar klasse, aber von der Story her fand ich ihn nicht so doll.
> 
> Bei den Boll-Filmen muss ich dir recht geben.
> 
> Star Wars ist einfach zeitlos. Für mich der Grundbegriff von Gut gegen Böse. Und der Dude sprengt eh alles.


 
das die story nicht der übergflieger war sagte ich doch, ich wollte nur darauf hinaus das es kaum filme gibt mit wirklich mehr story. selbst star wars nicht, und die sind klasse. wie gesagt, avatar war klasse, und nennt mir nur 5 filme deren story man nicht in 3-4 sätze zusammenpacken kann.


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Oktober 2010)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Wenn du Sin City meinst, dann ist der, bis auf eine kleine Szene, nicht von Tarantino. Auf Blut habe ich in Tarantino Filmen nie so geachtet. Aber an die Coolness von den Streifen muss man erstmal rankommen.
> 
> Pulp Fiction ist unerreicht!



Ich find die Filme halt einfach so toootal überzogen


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hangover und hot fuzz fehlen noch!!!! und 2012 war auch ziemlich grottig^^


----------



## Dunzen (20. Oktober 2010)

Ihr müsst mal Extreme Movie schauen.

Das ist der wohl allerschlechteste Film aller Zeiten.


----------



## alexq (20. Oktober 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 2010 
2012

waren ihr Kinoticket nicht wert


----------



## der Türke (20. Oktober 2010)

Schule, Nichts Bereuen und  Die fetten Jahre allesamt schlechte filme

  alle filme von Till schweiger und alle filme mit ihm finde ich schlecht.


----------



## Joker4Life (20. Oktober 2010)

der schlechteste film den ich erst vor kurzem gesehen habe war Walhalla Rising,einfach nur langweilig und schlecht geschauspielert.


----------



## Sash (20. Oktober 2010)

eXitus64 schrieb:


> Hangover und hot fuzz fehlen noch!!!! und 2012 war auch ziemlich grottig^^


 hangover war die beste komödie seit jahren. zum glück kommt bald der 2. einfach der hammer.


----------



## Joker4Life (20. Oktober 2010)

hangover fand ich ging so,da fand ich männertrip noch besser lachen ohne ende.^^


----------



## Tenshou (8. November 2010)

Auf Platz 1 wäre auf jeden fall 2012 Doomsday (nicht 2012).


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. November 2010)

Staten Island....was für eine Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (8. November 2010)

Tenshou schrieb:


> Auf Platz 1 wäre auf jeden fall 2012 Doomsday (nicht 2012).


Jaaaa, besonders die Synchronsprecher


----------



## Icejester (8. November 2010)

"Two Girls, One Cup" fand ich sehr schlecht. Aber das zählt wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Rinkadink (10. November 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> "Two Girls, One Cup" fand ich sehr schlecht. Aber das zählt wohl nicht, oder?



doch! der film war auch auf dem fantasy filmfest in belgien nächstes jahr der ganz große renner


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

eindeutig: don't mess with the zohan


----------



## cerbero (1. Januar 2011)

Tenshou schrieb:


> Auf Platz 1 wäre auf jeden fall 2012 Doomsday (nicht 2012).





-DrSchmerz- schrieb:


> Jaaaa, besonders die Synchronsprecher




Doomsday oder 2012 Doomsday ? Weil sind beide eigentlich aus 2008...


----------



## sfc (1. Januar 2011)

Star Trek (2009) darf natürlich nicht in der Liste fehlen.


----------



## r34ln00b (1. Januar 2011)

überwiegend alle deutschen filme.


----------



## amdfreak (1. Januar 2011)

Close encounters of the third kind - mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen :würg:


----------



## cerbero (1. Januar 2011)

Da heute gesehen: Skyline - wuaaaaaa is das mies...


----------



## Xion4 (1. Januar 2011)

Salt muss mit auf die Liste


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

cerbero schrieb:


> Da heute gesehen: Skyline - wuaaaaaa is das mies...


 
Aber sowas von kac....... lange nicht mehr so einen schlechten Film gesehen!


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Januar 2011)

cerbero schrieb:


> Da heute gesehen: Skyline - wuaaaaaa is das mies...


Das Ende war doch mega toll


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich so ziemlich alle aktuelleren Filme, die in den letzten 12 Monaten in die Kinos gekommen sind. Kann man sich dann was aus diesen raussuchen. Den schlechtesten kann ich nicht benennen.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (3. Januar 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Eigentlich so ziemlich alle aktuelleren Filme, die in den letzten 12 Monaten in die Kinos gekommen sind. Kann man sich dann was aus diesen raussuchen. Den schlechtesten kann ich nicht benennen.



Stimmt auch wieder. In letzter Zeit kommen nur noch schlechte Filme raus. 
Entweder sind es irgendwelche Fortsetzungen die schlechter sind als der Vorgänger oder irgendwelche Inhaltlosen Filme. 
So richtige Inovationen fehlen einfach im Moment!


----------



## The_Final (13. Januar 2011)

Ein neuer Eintrag in meiner Liste: Monsters.


----------



## danomat (13. Januar 2011)

indiana jones und das königreich des kristallschädels   
bah. ufos bei indy

is ja wie sissi mit handy´s


----------



## UltraGraniat (13. Januar 2011)

Ich kenne zwar gerade den Namen nicht aber es war son Bollywood FIlm wo Sharuk Khan auf soner Schuleals Spion war...der Film war so schlecht


----------



## Sukultan (15. Januar 2011)

"Smokin Aces" - von der fehlenden Handlung über die freakigen Charaktere bis zu den Kameraeinstellungen von vorn bis hinten aus anderen Filmen zusammengeklaut. Und das alles völlig hirnlos zusammengekleistert.

Das Sprichwort sagt zwar "lieber gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst ausgedacht", aber man sollte doch wenigstens ein Mindestmaß an Kreativität einbringen.


----------



## Sanger (15. Januar 2011)

Kurtch schrieb:


> Also Flops von 1-10 alle Uwe Boll Filme xD



Also Uwe Boll macht wirklich nur ******** AUSSER "POSTAL" der ist richtig lustig....^^


----------



## Rocksteak (15. Januar 2011)

Schonmal was von Daniel der Zauberer gehört? xD

Damit ihr nichts schlechtes von mir denkt, ich habe nur die ersten 5 min angeschaut aus Neugier


----------



## Sanger (15. Januar 2011)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Daniel der Zauberer gehört? xD
> 
> Damit ihr nichts schlechtes von mir denkt, ich habe nur die ersten 5 min angeschaut aus Neugier


Jetzt kannste dich auch nicht mehr rausreden


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2011)

Sag doch einfach du hast Fernsehkritik-TV - Extras
gesehn, damit bist du fein raus


----------



## Schulkind (19. Januar 2011)

Definitiv Angriff der Killertomaten (vl wurde er ja schon genannt, aber keine Lust jetzt 20 Seiten durchzuklicken .

Habe mir den ganzen Film mit einem Freund angesehen, einfach nur herrlich

YouTube - Angriff der Killertomaten - Lustigste Szenen


----------



## schlumpf666 (20. Januar 2011)

The Walker
So einen mist hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Daniel der Zauberer gehört? xD
> 
> Damit ihr nichts schlechtes von mir denkt, ich habe nur die ersten 5 min angeschaut aus Neugier


 

Ich hab ihn bei nem trash abend komplet gesehen.
Wie gut, dass wir alk dabei hatten. Hab in der ersten halben stunde ne flasche wein allein leer gemacht, anders konntest das net aushalten.

und der film war megaaaa schlecht!


----------



## inzpekta (26. Januar 2011)

Die Legende von Aang...


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Januar 2011)

@inzpekta
Endlich nennt einer das Drama beim Namen! Geschmack ist allerdings so eine Sache; sieht man an AVATAR (Der ist dann auch noch der "Legende von Aang"  mit dem Namen zuvorgekommen), Technischer Blender mit extrem flachen s/w-Charakteren. Das Pocahontas-Thema wurde bei "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" besser umgesetzt. Kenne allerding genug Leute, die den Film lieben. Wer sich allerdings Filme mit ...-Movie am Ende freiwillig anschaut... (man wird doch extra gewarnt; steht doch DA.)


----------



## ich558 (26. Januar 2011)

Zwar nicht der schlechste Film aber am meisten hat mich "300" enttäuscht- hab dazwischen sogar mal Doodle Jump gespielt -.-


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Januar 2011)

300 gehört auch zu den Filmen, die liebt man oder kann nichts damit anfangen. Ist wie bei Monty Python, kenne Leute, die schauen verständnislos, wärend ich lachend verende.


----------



## inzpekta (26. Januar 2011)

300 fand ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht. Vielleicht etwas überzogen produziert, aber immerhin ein gutes (und sehr altes) Drehbuch.

Vom letzten Bond hab ich mir auch sehr viel mehr versprochen... Hoffentlich ist der nächste besser.


----------



## 2funky4you (26. Januar 2011)

Meine Flop 10 Liste 

1. Titanic 
("Ich bin der König des Schmalz")
2. Independence Day
("Yo, ich bin Will Smith und als coole Sprüche schleudernder Kampfpilot  rette ich die Welt und anschließend bomben wir den American Way of Life  in die GANZE  Welt")
3. Spice Girls
("Da helfen noch nicht mal zwei Paletten Grafenwalder Volkspils")
4. Men in Black I und II
(Hatte ich schon anmerken lassen, daß Will Smith aussterben soll ?)
6. Scream III
("Die geniale Story absolut verdreht")
7. We were Soldiers
(Es macht Spaß für Amerika in einem fernen Land zu sterben , daß der  Durchschnittsammi noch net mal auf net Landkarte finden würde. Egal,  sind eh alles Kommis, die nur sauer sind, weil sie keine Coke und Burger  haben)
8. Der Soldat James Ryan
(Die bösen Deutschgen werden plattjemacht..........so das der Sternenbanner am Ende doch wieder wehen kann)
9. Der bewegte Mann
(Der deutsche Film versucht sich mit Schulhof-Kicher-Sex-Witzen zu rehabilitieren)
10. E-Mail für Dich
(Danke, ich will keine Post, auch wenn Meg Ryan auch noch so süß gucken kann)


----------



## trible_d (26. Januar 2011)

Definitiv the new world! Mega langweilig!


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (28. Januar 2011)

*A Serious Man*
Das war einer der langweiligsten Filme den ich je gesehen habe.

*Spoiler*
Das ist ungefähr die Handlung: Minutenlang jiddisches unverständliches Zeug, Junge kifft, Vater hat Probleme bei der Arbeit und mit der Frau, lernt eine Nachbarin kennen, Onkel Arthur ist etwas "meschugge", am Ende ist ein Tornado zu sehen.  

Imho fehlt der halbe Film... Interessante Handlung und Erklärungen, sind  die rausgeschnitten worden?! Anscheinend muss man sich das alles selbst  ausdenken. Aber auch nachdem ich mir Interpretationen im Internet durchgelesen habe, finde ich den Film nicht unterhaltsam. Er ist einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## fliegenderhollander (1. Februar 2011)

ich finde 2012 ganz gut~


----------



## Rinkadink (1. Februar 2011)

fliegenderhollander schrieb:


> ich finde 2012 ganz gut~



was war daran gut? komm jetzt nicht mit den effekten. super effekte sind in hollywood-plastik-standard-blockbuster-filmen mit genügend buget seit ende der 90er nichts besonderes mehr. der film war eine absolute katastrophe und roland emmerich soll ins exil gehen, wo er keinen schaden mehr mit seinen beschissenen filmen anrichten kann.


----------



## FanomFrame (22. Juli 2011)

habt ihr schon Spy Kids : Mission 3D mit elijah wood und so
so schlecht dieser film


----------



## troppa (23. Juli 2011)

1. Saw (alle) (Muss gestehn den ersten fand ich noch akzeptabel, aber schon Teil 2 war ziemlich öde die anderen Teile habe ich mir erspart.)
2. Cube !Fortsetzungen! (Wie kann man so ein Meisterwerk so bescheiden fortsetzen?)
3. Bloodrayne 1-3 (Warum 3 Teile Uwe?!? Ich konnte den ersten schon keine 5 min aushalten.)
4. Far Cry (Geiles Spiel + Boll = xD (Meine Alde hat den letztens zufällig im Fernsehn gesehen und meinte nur: Völlig unrealistisch - selbst Mutanten kratzen nach 3 Schrottladungen ab. xD, woher weiß sie dat schonwieder...))
5. Dungeon Siege (Langeweiler des Königs... Wo war denn da der "Schwert-Fetisch"?!? Und jetzt kann ich mir keinen Jason Statham Film mehr ansehen ohne an den Schwachsinn zu denken. Toll, Danke Uwe.)
6. Transformers 1-3 (Die Serie früher fand ich toll, aber was der Bay daraus gemacht hat... Übrigens musste ich das Kino vorzeitig verlassen, weil mir übel wurde. Daher habe ich mir die Fortsetzungen erspart.)
7. Die Insel (Geiles Buch+Bay= (Hätte ich den doch vor Transformers 1 gesehen: Naja das moderne Setting war schön, aber kommt nicht im entferntestem an die Vorlage ran))
8. Pearl Habour (Amerikanischer Patos+Bay= naja ihr wisst schon)
9. Alle Van Damm Filme (außer Universal Soldier und Van Damm)
10. xXx 2 - Ich hab nix gegen Ice Cube aber gegen Vin Diesel stinkt er ziemlich ab.
11. Alle Rocky/Rambo Fortsetzungen (Warum?!?)

Interessant finde ich, dass hier Star Trek (2009) genannt wurde, der ist von den neueren "Mainstream-Filmen" imho mit am Besten.


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Allgemein ist es eine dumme Frage, wie kann man jemanden eine Vorlage für den schlechtesten Film geben? Da denkt doch jeder anders drüber... Ich finde auch Harry Potter ******* oder Star Wars ^^ Trotzdem ist es ein riesen Hit!


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

1. das Streben nach Glück
2. der Kaufhaus Cop
3. Kindsköpfe
4. Rambo 3 & 4
5. Rocky Balboa
6. United Trash
7. The Wrestler
8. The A-Team (der neu aufgelegte Film)
9. Illuminati
10. Alle Pro7 & Sat.1 Produktionen


----------



## schirocco (28. Juli 2011)

Was definitiv noch unbedingt hier rein muss ist Machete (2010)
der ist so schlecht, dass man schon wieder drüber lachen kann


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juli 2011)

Das is ja die poante  ^^ Bester Film Ever


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Machete ist doch Hammer, was soll den dem schlecht sein? Selbst wenn man die Art von Film nicht mag, wäre der nie und nimmer so schlecht, dass er in eine Flop-Liste gehört...? ^^ Der Film ist selbstverständlich nicht total ernst gemeint, das ist ja wohl klar. Das ist eine Mischung aus "Hommage an 70er-Jahre-Actionfilme", Ernst und Witz. Allein die Idee, dass Machete einem im Krankenhaus den Bauch aufschlitzt, um dann dessen Darm als Fluchtseil zu nutzen, ist doch schon grandios - das kennt man sonst nur aus Ren&Stimpy  Und mit das beste am Film ist der Adonis-Körper von Steven Seagul: wenn der ein Messer mit einer 20cm-Klinge in den Bauch kriegt, dann ist bei weitem noch kein Organ getroffen... 

dieser andere Film, der auch die 70er-Jahre-Actionfilme "wiederbeleben" sollte von Tarantino, DEN fand ich richtig schlecht... "Death Proof" - der schien nämlich echt nur der Versuch zu sein, ganz ernst den Flair der 70er auf "coole" Art und Weise einzufangen - ich fand den nur lahm und nervig und zu sehr mit Absicht auf "alt" getrimmt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (29. Juli 2011)

Sämtliche Filme von Bay und Boll!
Mit Ausnahme von Rampage.

Beim dem ersten Transformersfilm hatte ich nach dem ersten "Dialog" schon die schnauze voll.


----------



## Neox (29. Juli 2011)

Echt zum kotzen: 

Krieg der Welten mit Tom Cruise. Es ist einfach mal ne scheiß Handlung, da kann auch ein guter Schauspieler nix reißen. 
xXx2. Vin Diesel ist einfach eine nummer geiler als Ice Cube. Ich fand den Film langweilig!


----------



## inzpekta (29. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... von Tarantino, DEN fand ich richtig schlecht... "Death Proof" - der schien nämlich echt nur der Versuch zu sein, ganz ernst den Flair der 70er auf "coole" Art und Weise einzufangen - ich fand den nur lahm und nervig und zu sehr mit Absicht auf "alt" getrimmt...



Das unterscheib ich genau so!
Und werfe mal "Wer ist Hanna" in die Runde... Großartig angekündigt und dann so ein lahmes Spektakel... aus dieser Story hätte man einiges mehr raus holen können.


----------



## Micha77 (30. Juli 2011)

Der Bushido Film.Was ein schlechter Film.


----------



## Micha77 (30. Juli 2011)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte eigentlich Comics, Video/Computerspiele, Anime's/Trickfilme die mehr oder weniger gut verfilmt wurden wie Street Fighter, Super Mario Bros., Tomb Raider, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Far Cry, Dungeons and Dragons, Dragonball, Godzilla uvm.
> 
> Was wohl die Zukunft bringt?
> 
> ...



Habe mir eben nochma den Thrad durchgelesen:Tekken den Film gibt es inzwischen      Auf jeden fall noch Kokowae


----------



## RapToX (30. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allein die Idee, dass Machete einem im Krankenhaus den Bauch aufschlitzt, um dann dessen Darm als Fluchtseil zu nutzen, ist doch schon grandios - das kennt man sonst nur aus Ren&Stimpy


 definitiv die beste szene des films. ich konnte vor lachen kaum noch sitzen


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Silent Hill ist gehört hier noch her.
Ebenfalls Broken: Keiner kann dich retten
Beides dermaßen schlechte Filme, dass ich sie vorzeitig beenden musste


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Machete ist doch Hammer, was soll den dem schlecht sein? Selbst wenn man die Art von Film nicht mag, wäre der nie und nimmer so schlecht, dass er in eine Flop-Liste gehört...? ^^ Der Film ist selbstverständlich nicht total ernst gemeint, das ist ja wohl klar. Das ist eine Mischung aus "Hommage an 70er-Jahre-Actionfilme", Ernst und Witz. Allein die Idee, dass Machete einem im Krankenhaus den Bauch aufschlitzt, um dann dessen Darm als Fluchtseil zu nutzen, ist doch schon grandios - das kennt man sonst nur aus Ren&Stimpy  Und mit das beste am Film ist der Adonis-Körper von Steven Seagul: wenn der ein Messer mit einer 20cm-Klinge in den Bauch kriegt, dann ist bei weitem noch kein Organ getroffen...
> 
> dieser andere Film, der auch die 70er-Jahre-Actionfilme "wiederbeleben" sollte von Tarantino, DEN fand ich richtig schlecht... "Death Proof" - der schien nämlich echt nur der Versuch zu sein, ganz ernst den Flair der 70er auf "coole" Art und Weise einzufangen - ich fand den nur lahm und nervig und zu sehr mit Absicht auf "alt" getrimmt...



Sign, Sign, Sign!


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

eVAC schrieb:
			
		

> Alter -
> White Chicks is einer der geilsten Filme
> 
> /sign!
> ...



Signed!


----------



## JawMekEf (30. Juli 2011)

1. Womb raider


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

Platz1- Harry Porter
Platz2-


----------



## Nickless (30. Juli 2011)

der schlechteste Film der jemals gemacht wurde war mit Nicolas Cage: Wicker Man

da kuck ich mir lieber alte softcore erotikfilme mit Peter Steiner an


----------



## wuschi (31. Juli 2011)

defenetiv Bruno xD ist der erste film bei dem ich nach 20min aus zimmer gegangen bin 


edit: world invasion battle for l.a.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Juli 2011)

Also viele angeblich schlechte Filme sind mMn passable Filme. Death Proof hat Spass gemacht, Krieg der Welten find ich richtig krass, 300 = bombe, Monsters = sehenswert, Skyline geht so, schlecht auf keinen Fall. Transformers und 2012 z.B. sind m.E. kein bisschen sehenswert. 

Letzendlich können in die top 10 der schlechtesten Filme aber nur C-Movie Trashtitel wie Battle of Los Angeles oder 2012 Doomsday landen. Das ist echter Trash, ohne Stil, ohne Geld, ohne Optik, ohne Geschmack.


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

Midnight Chronicles
Hab ich auf Bluray weil meine Freundin den wollte. Aber ich hab noch nie was schlechteres auf BD gesehen!

Ansonsten gibts echt ne Menge Trash:
- MST3K
- Viele deutsche Filme
- viele B/C Movies
- Fun Filme aus Hollywood ala ScaryMovie etc... ohne die "Gags" wo es um Körperausscheidungen geht wären die Filme zumindest halbwegs lustig. Für nen männlichen Frischteenie sicherlich unterhaltsam 
- Die Autobahnraser (selten so nen Mist gesehen), fällt aber auch unter die Kategorie deutscher Film. Ebenso Max & Moritz Relaoded 
- .............

-


----------



## Eftilon (12. August 2011)

Über die plätze 2 bis 10 lässt sichs streiten aber mein absoluter Flop-Favorit ist mit abstand Starship Troopers Marauder 

eftilon


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

Also für mich der absolut schlechteste Film den ich jeh im Kino gesehen is COPLAND total öde der Film


----------



## Gladiator30 (13. August 2011)

psyphly schrieb:


> Welches sind die absolut schlechtesten Filme, die Ihr jemals gesehen habt? Hier meine Top 10:
> 
> 1. The Fast&The Furious Tokio Drift
> 2. Hart am Limit
> ...



Bis auf 2012 den ich noch einigermaßen OK finde hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

Jetzt ne Zehnerliste zu erstellen ist mir zu aufwendig (wüsste eh nicht, welchen Film ich weniger bzw noch weniger mag ^^). Also alle Pro7 Produktionen mit anschliessendem Galileo Special dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ansonsten noch so ziemlich alle Til Schweiger Filme und alle Comic Verfilmungen, ich kann diesen Müll nicht ab.


----------



## amdfreak (27. August 2011)

Hem, ich kann jetzt keine Rangliste machen, aber n'paar Filme kenne ich schon, die ich ganz bestimmt nicht nochmal anschauen werde : Begegnung der dritten Art, Speed, Speed2, Plötlich fett, die Jack Hunter Filme, die restlichen hab ich vergessen (erfolgreich verdrängt möchte man sagen^^)


----------



## Rinkadink (29. August 2011)

roland emmerich filme sind so dumm, dass es schmerzt. hinzufügen möchte ich noch die filme von bully herbig und diese krampfhaften deutschen komödien ala 7 zwerge oder der wixxer. kann kein mensch drüber lachen und ist einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

machete fand ich unfassbar schlecht  auch wenn der film nun mal tarantino stil war, ich fand ihn ganz mies


----------



## Rinkadink (29. August 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> machete fand ich unfassbar schlecht  auch wenn der film nun mal tarantino stil war, ich fand ihn ganz mies



der film ist von rodriguez und war im rodriguez style  und das soll so sein


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> der film ist von rodriguez und war im rodriguez style  und das soll so sein



mein ich doch, verwechsel die beiden immer  klar soll der so schlecht sein, hab auch gelacht, aber der ist halt schlecht


----------



## Rudiratlos (29. August 2011)

also ich könnet da nen seitenlange liste machne, aber noch schlimmer sind diese absolut Talentfreien schauspieler die letzten jahre!
Da zählt nurnoch das der Typ draufhaut und coole sprücke bringt, aber wo bitte ist das Tallent bei Typen wie Vin Diesel, die einem Travolta, der alleine ohne worte, nur mit senem Gesicht einen Film zu was besonnderem macht nicht das wasser reichen können!
Schauspieler die eine Rolle leben, wie Jack Nikolson, der in "eine Frage der Ehre" mal zeigt was schauspielern ist!
Und auch wenn jetzt einige gerade der Jüngeren jetzt lachen, wenn ihr gute Filme sehen wollt, die ohne Action zeigen was Film ist, dann schaut mal

Vom Winde verweht, nicht umsonnst 10 Oscars! "Mit einem inflationsbereinigten Einspielergebnis von 3,785 Mrd. Dollar  gilt der Film als kommerziell erfolgreichstes Werk der Filmgeschichte."

QuelleVom Winde verweht (Film)


----------



## True Monkey (29. August 2011)

Zu schlechten Film fällt mir einer sofort ein ....*Far Cry* mit Till Schweiger.

Selten so einen Müll gesehen


----------



## Lolm@n (29. August 2011)

psyphly schrieb:
			
		

> Welches sind die absolut schlechtesten Filme, die Ihr jemals gesehen habt? Hier meine Top 10:
> 
> 1. The Fast&The Furious Tokio Drift
> 2. Hart am Limit
> ...



1, 3 (schlechter als der erste aber nicht flop), 7 (ist eig ganz lustig) finde ich noch ok...


----------



## alexcologne (29. August 2011)

Mmmmm

Transformer!
Wenn die Nette "Frau" nicht dabei wäre ist das einer der Schlechtesten Filme die ich gesehen habe wobei Teil 2 noch schlimmer ist als Teil 1.
Dabei hab ich die Comic Serie damals so gerne gesehen(Anfang 90er).
Und natürlich gerne damit Gespielt!


----------



## SuRReal (5. September 2011)

Tropic Thunder - geschlafen habe ich irgendwann hervorragend, bin aus Protest nich aus dem Saal gegangen, war sau teuer


----------



## der Türke (5. September 2011)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Mmmmm
> 
> Transformer!
> Wenn die Nette "Frau" nicht dabei wäre ist das einer der Schlechtesten Filme die ich gesehen habe wobei Teil 2 noch schlimmer ist als Teil 1.
> ...


 

Dann wird dir der 3 teil überhaupt _*nicht*_ gefallen da spielt das nette mädchen nicht mit


Eins der Brutalsten Müll filme final destination 4 und 5
Two fast and furious 4 war auch müll

Transporter 2 und 3 schrott!!!
der Erste teil war der beste und gefällt mir immer noch

Avatar fand ich auch schlecht



Alle Tom cruse filme wie Imposible 1, 2, 3 diese Filme beleidigen meine Intelligenz


----------



## alexcologne (5. September 2011)

Also bei mir Neu dazugekommen ist seit dem WE

"Der Plan" hatte ihn mir auf Bluray gekauft.

Hoffe das sich jemand bei Amazon findet der mir den Schrott wieder abnimmt!!!!


----------



## slayerdaniel (8. September 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> Dann wird dir der 3 teil überhaupt _*nicht*_ gefallen da spielt das nette mädchen nicht mit
> 
> 
> Eins der Brutalsten Müll filme final destination 4 und 5
> ...


 
Bei den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern glaube ich dir das glatt. 
Tom Cruise ist ein grandioser Schauspieler, man sollte ihn auch als diesen betrachten können, er hat viele Facetten, spielt gut, hats körperlich drauf, macht viele Stunts selbst, hängt sich immer voll in ein Projekt rein. Er hat eine Riesensammlung an absoluten Top Filmen. Top Gun, Cocktail, Rain Man, Tage des Donners, Die Firma, Mission Impossible, Vanilla Sky, Minority Report, Last Samurai, Collateral, Krieg der Welten, Valkyrie...die können doch nicht alle schlecht sein, viele sind Meisterwerke und wegweisend für nachfolgende Projekte gewesen! Gut, in den letzten Jahren war er allerdings wirklich merklich schwächer. Seine besten Stücke sind aus den 90ern. 
Wenn man sich beim Filme schauen nur an Scientology festnagelt, machen seine Filme bestimmt weniger Spaß.
Die Sache mit Scientology ist natürlich abseits vom Film 


um mal noch einen Film zum Topic beizutragen: Elektra! Die mieseste Hollywood Comicumsetzung.


----------



## der Türke (9. September 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Rechtschreibfehlern glaube ich dir das glatt.
> Tom Cruise ist ein grandioser Schauspieler, man sollte ihn auch als diesen betrachten können, er hat viele Facetten, spielt gut, hats körperlich drauf, macht viele Stunts selbst, hängt sich immer voll in ein Projekt rein. Er hat eine Riesensammlung an absoluten Top Filmen. Top Gun, Cocktail, Rain Man, Tage des Donners, Die Firma, Mission Impossible, Vanilla Sky, Minority Report, Last Samurai, Collateral, Krieg der Welten, Valkyrie...die können doch nicht alle schlecht sein, viele sind Meisterwerke und wegweisend für nachfolgende Projekte gewesen! Gut, in den letzten Jahren war er allerdings wirklich merklich schwächer. Seine besten Stücke sind aus den 90ern.
> Wenn man sich beim Filme schauen nur an Scientology festnagelt, machen seine Filme bestimmt weniger Spaß.
> Die Sache mit Scientology ist natürlich abseits vom Film
> ...


 

Das mit Scientology macht ihn als person, Mensch und Schauspieler für mich absolut unsympathisch und der einzige wirkliche gute film von Tom ist The last Samurai der rest ist einfach nur schlecht, Mission impossible wenn ich schon an die film Szene denke. 
Seit wann gibt es Masken die einen so perfekt darstellen könne? *gibt es nicht*
Die Kampfszenen am ende des Films absoluter_* Humbug.*_ 

Mission Impossible 3 ich weiss heute noch wie ******** ich das fand, wegen der beknackten hassepfote, selbst am ende des Films weis man,  nicht was das ist


----------



## bravo-two-zero (10. September 2011)

die ganzen twilight filme... gott, ich hasse sie.


----------



## der Türke (10. September 2011)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:


> die ganzen twilight filme... gott, ich hasse sie.


 
 wir haben was gemeinsam


----------



## PowerWaffel (10. September 2011)

also 2012 fand ich auch ziemlich kacke


----------



## blackfire2 (11. September 2011)

Ich finde Matrix 2 und 3 total mies, oder man hat halt nach dem ersten Teil zu viel erwartet.


----------



## skdiggy (11. September 2011)

Hot Fuzz ,Twillight und den ganzen dritt klassigen Horror Müll namens Final destination.Ich mach mir mehr in die Hosen wenn ich mir der exorzist anschau


----------



## KOF328 (11. September 2011)

Gestern geguckt: ROBO GEISHA! Bei dem Trailer dachten wir uns das wäre ein recht lustiger Asia-Trashfilm aber das war selbst dafür einfach nur SCHE*SSE!!!  Einer der ganz wenigen Filme die ich nicht mal zur hälfte geguckt habe!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. September 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Gestern geguckt: ROBO GEISHA! Bei dem Trailer dachten wir uns das wäre ein recht lustiger Asia-Trashfilm aber das war selbst dafür einfach nur SCHE*SSE!!!  Einer der ganz wenigen Filme die ich nicht mal zur hälfte geguckt habe!


 

Naja, ist halt Japanischer humor(die spinnen viel rum) , so schlecht ist der nicht (aber wer keine Trash Filme mag sollte wegschaun). Die Wiederliche Deutsche Syncronisierung macht den Film dann völlig ******* (wenn diese Syncro. bei den meißten Trash filmen nicht so mies wäre, wären einige sogar besser als sogenannte A Movies)


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. September 2011)

Der Film von Madonna, der in Venedig vorgestellt wurde, wäre doch ein heißer Kandidat.


----------



## Jeremy (14. September 2011)

Von B-Movies abgesehen:

Last Samurai
Crank 2
Black Swan
Gangs of New York
Männerpension
10.000 BC


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es Masken die einen so perfekt darstellen könne? *gibt es nicht*
> Die Kampfszenen am ende des Films absoluter_* Humbug.*_


 
Wenn du Actionfilme immer noch wertest indem du überlegst wie realistisch es ist hast du glaube ich das Genre noch nicht verstanden 

Im Ernst mir fällt spontan kein einziger Actionfilm ein wo keine unrealistische Szene drin ist - 98% fallen ja schon deswegen raus weil Autos wenn sie sich überschlagen im Film immer explodieren müssen


----------



## debalz (14. September 2011)

Skyline


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Skyline


 
Wenn man alle B-Movies rauslässt was hier wies aussieht geschehen soll UND wenn man Skyline tatsächlich als A-Movie deklariert dann uneingeschränkt ja, ders wirklich extrem hässlich.


----------



## Jeremy (14. September 2011)

Pff ich fand Skyline ziemlich gut.


----------



## Jazzman (16. September 2011)

hm 
Toxic, Watchmen, Auftrag Rache, Scarecrow gone Wilde,


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2011)

Zombie Nation -> schlechter geht es net.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. September 2011)

MONSTERS, voll langweilig


----------



## The_Rock (20. September 2011)

Twilight (kein Kommentar)
Unbreakable (vor Langeweile bin ich sogar eingeschlafen)
Avatar (alles schonmal dagewesen, zudem viel zu langatmig))
Hangover (hab kein einziges mal gelacht, und der aufgedrehte Dicke geht ja mal garnicht)

Allerdings nichts im Vergleich zu Skyline! Da fand ich sogar manch C-Movie besser. Ich mein - Realismus hin oder her - wenn man von Aliens belagert wird und einer der letzten überlebenden Menschengruppen ist, zeitgleich ein Fremdknutschbild von seinem Partner findet und dann auch noch - in so einer Situation - darüber reden will (man stirbt zwar gleich, aber egal), dann fragt man sich doch wer so einen Streifen überhaupt zur Produktion durchgewunken hat. Über die Knutschszene im Beamstrahl des Alienschiffs (bei Sonnenuntergang versteht sich) brauchen wir garnicht erst anfangen. Das is ja lächerlicher als Twilight


----------



## ich558 (20. September 2011)

Also wie man Avatar, Hangover oder andere teure und erfolgreiche Filme zu den schlechtesten Filmen die man je gesehen hat zählen kann  ist mir ein Rätsel außer man hat noch nicht mehr gesehen  . Klar dem einen gefallen sie dem andern nicht aber  es wird doch wohl einige deutlich schlechtere geben oder?

Survival of the Dead
Monsters
Tremors
Sucker Punch


----------



## The_Rock (20. September 2011)

Na so wie ich das hier verstanden hab, geht es vor allem um "A-Movies". Klar gibts erheblich schlechtere Billigproduktionen, aber da erwartet man folglich auch nicht so viel. Es geht also sozusagen ums "Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis" 

Hangover war ein Blockbuster mit guten Schauspielern, den mir 10 von 10 Freunden und die halbe Internetwelt empfohlen haben. Mit entsprechend hohen Erwartungen bin ich da rangegangen und fand ihn einfach nur öde. Trifft halt nicht meinen Humor. Und wenn ich bei ner Komödie nicht lachen kann, darf diese auch ruhig mit auf die Liste 

Bei Avatar wars ähnlich. Nur dass hier keiner meiner Freunde die Story gut fand, sondern eher die Effekte. Da ich aber solche Effekte bereits nen Jahr vorher gesehn habe, und ich diese Art von Story ebenfalls vorher schon in etlichen Filmen und Serien in besserer Form gesehn hab (z.B. Star Trek), hat mich dieser Film nunmal auch gelangweilt. Andernfalls hätt ich ihn eventuell ja auch gut gefunden, aber so eben nicht. Und da ich beim finanziell erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten ständig auf die Uhr schauen musste, ist dessen Auflistung hier logischerweise völlig "verdient" 

Edit: Bin übrigens ein Film Fan, und Tremors war (für mich) ein geiler Film. Geschmäcker halt


----------



## tip-doppelkeks (24. September 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also wie man Avatar, Hangover oder andere teure und erfolgreiche Filme zu den schlechtesten Filmen die man je gesehen hat zählen kann  ist mir ein Rätsel außer man hat noch nicht mehr gesehen  . Klar dem einen gefallen sie dem andern nicht aber  es wird doch wohl einige deutlich schlechtere geben oder?
> 
> Survival of the Dead
> Monsters
> ...


 
Tremors? Ist das dein Ernst?
Zumindest der Erste Teil ist schlichtweg klasse!
Die Nachfolger kann man sich wahrlich nicht mehr geben, belanglose Action ohne Story oder Charakter, ungefähr wie die letzten zwei Stunden von Avatar.


----------



## ich558 (24. September 2011)

Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern als ich vor einigen Jahren Tremors gesehen habe da fand ich ihn auch klasse weis aber jetzt nicht mehr welcher Teil das war. Vor ca 1 Woche war dann mal "Im Land der Raketenwürmer" oder so ähnlich im TV und den fand ich einfach nur bescheuert


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Night of the Demons! Was ein grottenschlechter Film.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand The Way of War auch schlect.


----------



## 23tom23 (23. Oktober 2011)

Eragon!
Hat so gut wie gar nichts mehr mit dem Buch zu tun....


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. Oktober 2011)

tip-doppelkeks schrieb:


> Tremors? Ist das dein Ernst?
> Zumindest der Erste Teil ist schlichtweg klasse!
> Die Nachfolger kann man sich wahrlich nicht mehr geben, belanglose Action ohne Story oder Charakter, ungefähr wie die letzten zwei Stunden von Avatar.


 

Aber echt Tremors ist Kult *Elefantentöter auspack*


----------



## firephoenix28 (24. Oktober 2011)

Alle Uwe Boll Filme


----------



## Festplatte (29. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal auf Tele 5 gezappt, da lief grad ein Film der hieß: "Mega Piranha". Der war so grottenschlecht.. Ein typisches B-Movie. Nach 10 Sekunden hab ich die Nerven verloren und hab den Fernseher ausgemacht.. Erstmal vor den PC!


----------



## Mr.Fore (24. November 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Also wie man Avatar, Hangover oder andere teure und erfolgreiche Filme zu den schlechtesten Filmen die man je gesehen hat zählen kann ist mir ein Rätsel außer man hat noch nicht mehr gesehen  .


 
Sprach's und votet vier Zeilen darunter für Sucker Punch ^^

Den ich übrigens extrem geil fand (meine Erwartungen waren aber auch entsprechend) - Titten von gerade Volljährigen, Schulmädchenkostüme, überdimensional große Waffen und eine abgefuckt unlogisch krasse Story... Bestes Popcorn-Kino!

"Max Payne" hat mich verdammt sauer gemacht. Eine geile Story, die man durch einen guten Film hätte legendär machen können, wurde zu einem beschissenen 0815-Film hollywoodisiert. zk.

"Surf Nazis must die" ist NICHT schlecht! Wer Trash sieht, muss das auch so verstehen. Das ist wie ne Packung Eis, auf der steht: Schmeckt ranzig, fettig und nach nix. Dann isst man das und beschwert sich danach, das Eis sei ranzig und ölig gewesen, außerdem wäre es etwas fad ^^

Für Leute, die Tarantino-Filme schlecht finden... Für diese Leute gibt es einen Paragraphen im deutschen Strafgesetzbuch......... Grrr

Es gibt eh nur einen wahren Film - "SUMPF DER LEBENDEN TOTEN" - der einzig existierende Nazi-Horror-Porno, den es gibt. Was soll noch unterhaltsamer sein?


----------



## jjxxs (24. November 2011)

Der Pate 3

sicher nicht "der schlechteste film". aber im vergleich zu seinen vorgängern schon ziemlich mies


----------



## Sieben (24. November 2011)

ENTFERNT

Ansonsten gibts viele Filme, wo ich denke "Oh man, wer bezahlt mir eigentlich Geld für die gestohlene Zeit?!". Im Nachhinein aber schätze ich, dass jeder Film, egal wie schlecht er ist, sehenswert ist, auch wenn man letztendlich mehr Geld für Alkohol drauf geht, als man für den Film bezahlt hat 

Zwei Filme:
1. Skinned Deep (Fand den eigentlich doch recht lustig... aber schlecht ist er trotzdem, Trash halt)
2. Rubber (******** umgesetzt, dabei hätte der n riesiges Potenzial gehabt; Killerreifen  )


----------



## der Türke (29. November 2011)

DAS BÖSE 1 und 2




jjxxs schrieb:


> Der Pate 3
> 
> sicher nicht "der schlechteste film". aber im vergleich zu seinen vorgängern schon ziemlich mies


 

Der Film ist KULT! und gehört nicht hierher!!! 

DU MENSCH OHNE GESCHMACK!!


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

10. Strangers
09. Chucky die Mörderpuppe
08. District 9
07. Die neuverfilmung von Die Welle
06. Halloween
05. Die Legende von Aang
04. Scream 4
03. Cabin Fever 2
02. Angriff der Killertomaten
01. Twillight Bis(s) der Pisser stirbt


----------



## HIrNI (9. Dezember 2011)

A fucking cruel nightmare...


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2011)

Alle Filme die mit Bully zu tun haben. "Der Schuh des Mannitu" habe ich nach 10 Minuten ausgemacht.

Uwe Boll Dreck.

"Inglorious Basterds" habe ich letztens auch abgebrochen. Tarantino hat stark nachgelassen.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Alle Filme die mit Bully zu tun haben. "Der Schuh des Mannitu" habe ich nach 10 Minuten ausgemacht.
> 
> Uwe Boll Dreck.
> 
> "Inglorious Basterds" habe ich letztens auch abgebrochen. Tarantino hat stark nachgelassen.


 
Stimme dir in allen 3 Fällen zu!

Schlimm war auch der jetzt im Kino ist Time oder so mit justin Timberlake


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. Dezember 2011)

Für mich sagenhaft schlecht sind diese "60 Minuten Horrorfilme" und alles was so ziemlich stumpfes Abschlachten ist.
Wenn dann sollte eine Story dabei sein die man versteht.


----------



## Sasori (12. Dezember 2011)

Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Für mich sagenhaft schlecht sind diese "60 Minuten Horrorfilme" und alles was so ziemlich stumpfes Abschlachten ist.
> Wenn dann sollte eine Story dabei sein die man versteht.



Kann dem nur zustimmen, es gibt ja Zombiefilme, wo man nur erfährt, ja Zombies, wollen uns fressen, verteidigen, paar sterben 1-2 Leute überleben. Warum das so passiert ist, weiß kein schwein, es ist einfach so und gut ist.


----------



## Legender (12. Dezember 2011)

Ganz schlecht war auch Jennifer's Body... der sollte ja ein Horror/Thriller sein, aber einfach nur langweilig


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Einer den ich hier mal einwerfen muss - Battle of Los Angeles (NICHT Battle: Los Angeles, sind 2 verschiedene Filme)... wohl der größte Dreck für den ich jemals 91 Minuten meines Lebens geopfert habe -.-


----------



## der Türke (5. Januar 2012)

Legender schrieb:


> Ganz schlecht war auch Jennifer's Body... der sollte ja ein Horror/Thriller sein, aber einfach nur langweilig


 

Also ich fand die Szene Cool wo der emo verreckt ist. Da habe ich echt gelacht.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

alle Uew Boll
Wing Commander (bin damals eingepennt)
A Crack in the Floor (so einen grottig langweiligen Horrorfilm habe ich selten gesehen)
Jeepers Creepers (einfach nur stumpf)
Twillight gedöhns (Glitzerschwucken)
Sieben Zwerge (nicht witzig)
Tropic Thunder (98% unlustig)
Vanilla Sky (ich mag verwirrende Filme, sogar "Existenz", aber bei diesem Film passt so gar nix)
Sherlock Holmes (laaaangweilig)


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. Januar 2012)

Inglorious Basterds.........der größte sch**ß den ich je gesehn habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

psyphly schrieb:


> Welches sind die absolut schlechtesten Filme, die Ihr jemals gesehen habt? Hier meine Top 10:
> 
> 1. The Fast&The Furious Tokio Drift
> 2. Hart am Limit
> ...


 
The Fast&The Furious Tokio Drift ist ganz ok und nicht mal so schlecht die Story ist der Hammer
xXx 2 - Next Generation Es heisst "The Next Level" und ist ein guter Film meiner Meinung nach, finde ich aber nicht so gut wie den ersten xXx.
Big Mamas House ist ganz ok, kein Hammerfilm aber dafür wirds nicht langweilig
2012 ist wirklich nicht gut, mit The Day After Tommorow urde schon vom gleichem Regisseur ein Film mit einem Endszenaroi der Erde gemacht.
Date Movie ist einer der witzigsten Filem die ich je gesehen habe, vorher fand ich Schuh des Manitou am besten aber Date Movie ist besser. Besonders der Kater auf dem Klo, bei der Szene konnte ich nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen
Pro7-Produktionen sind wirklich nicht der Hammer, Galileo wird langsam langweilig mit all den Widerholungen.
Ander von dir genannten Filem kenne ich nicht.

Die schlechtesten Filme die ich je gesehen habe:


Master and Commander
Jumper
Die Mumie 3 war etwas langweilig, Teil 1 und 2 waren besser
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, das ist meine Meinung wem das nicht passt, mir doch egal


----------



## Shroomy (25. Juni 2012)

Fand Hancock sterbenslangweilig... bin damals sogar im Kino eingepennt


----------



## fear.de (25. Juni 2012)

Für mich ist der wirklich aller schlechteste Film the devil inside ... 
Dieses Jahr war ich mitm Kolleg da drin weil wir beide so Exorzismus Filme mögen und der Exorzist aus den Siebzigern ist der beste Film allerzeiten, für mich eben 

Aber dieser Film war der schlimmste Stück Dreck den ich je gesehen habe, so schnarch langweilig und das Ende kann man nur mit frech und unverschämt bezeichnen... Noch nie habe ich es so bereut für etwas Geld zu bezahlen!
Der Trailer hat einfach alles gezeigt im Film selbst war das immer ne Sekunde... Man man man!


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Juni 2012)

naja so gut wie alle deutschen filme


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar Der Wixxer


----------



## orca113 (27. Juni 2012)

Der Wixxer und 7 Zwerge


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2012)

Für den Wixxer sollte man vlt. nicht zu jung sein, um alles zu raffen   der ist in jedem Falle 1000x lustiger als dieser Bully-Herbig-Kram...


----------



## KratzeKatze (29. Juni 2012)

Also ich fand Ghost Rider ziemlich schlecht, total langweilig und eine blöde Story.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Für den Wixxer sollte man vlt. nicht zu jung sein, um alles zu raffen  der ist in jedem Falle 1000x lustiger als dieser Bully-Herbig-Kram...



Ja,sehe ich ähnlich. Kann bis heute nicht nachvollziehen wie der Herbig so einen wahnsinnigen erfolg hat

Kaum einer kanns sicher glauben,aber ich fand "Aviator" ziemlich schlecht


----------



## sfc (8. Juli 2012)

Sämtliche FIlme mit einem Drehbuch von Roberto Orci und Alex Kutzman


----------



## seppo1887 (8. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt Gefährten vergessen. Tagebuch eines Serienmörders ist auch richtig schlecht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Juli 2012)

Der Wixxer ist halt typisch Kalki. Versaut, provozierend, schmutzig, sexistisch. Aber ich mags. Ich steh auf sogenannten Fäkalienhumor.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Juli 2012)

Tokyo Gore Police, Avatar und The Human Centipede. Mit keinem dieser Filme will ich jemals wieder meine Netzhaut vergewaltigen. Ansonsten konnte man sich alles was ich gesehen habe aber einigermaßen ansehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2012)

Avatar ist wirklich ein schlechter Film, zu unrealistisch mit den blauen Männchen


----------



## boehmer_dce (8. Juli 2012)

Ganz klar: Wild Wild West!

Das ist der erste und einzigste Film, bei dem ich je vorzeitig aus dem Kino gegangen bin...


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2012)

boehmer_dce schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Wild Wild West!
> 
> Das ist der erste und einzigste Film, bei dem ich je vorzeitig aus dem Kino gegangen bin...


 
Jo! Der ist Mist.

"In The Cut" auch Mist... halber Porno

und der letzte Matrix ist blödsinnig


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2012)

Wieso blödsinnig?? Was findest du an Matrix 3 so schlimm? 
Ist ja der Endkampf zwischen Neo und Smith dann ist der Krieg vorbei.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. Juli 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Avatar ist wirklich ein schlechter Film, zu unrealistisch mit den blauen Männchen


 
Das wäre ja noch egal, den Film gesamt finde ich auf gut Deutsch einfach *******. So gelangweilt hat mich im Kino glaube ich noch kein Film zuvor.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juli 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso blödsinnig?? Was findest du an Matrix 3 so schlimm?
> Ist ja der Endkampf zwischen Neo und Smith dann ist der Krieg vorbei.



Ja weiß nicht der war nicht so meins. Der erste hat mich fasziniert und mit dem zweiten konnte ich mich später auch anfreunden aber jetzt der dritte...

Der Film "Bermudadreieck Nordsee" naja, schlecht.
(schon der Titel, ist in etwa wie linksrheinisch der Elbe...)


----------



## ich558 (8. Juli 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Avatar ist wirklich ein schlechter Film, zu unrealistisch mit den blauen Männchen


 
Ersthaft jetzt? Über Realismus bei Kinofilm zu sprechen vor allem noch bei Science Fiction ist doch schwachsinnig 
Ich finde Avatar ist einer der besten Filme die es gibt.

Zu wirklich schlechten Filmen zählt aus meiner Sicht sowas wie Transmorphers oder Titanic 2


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ersthaft jetzt? Über Realismus bei Kinofilm zu sprechen vor allem noch bei Science Fiction ist doch schwachsinnig
> Ich finde Avatar ist einer der besten Filme die es gibt.
> 
> Zu wirklich schlechten Filmen zählt aus meiner Sicht sowas wie Transmorphers oder Titanic 2


 
Aber da war bun nix dabei was noch echt sein könnte deshalb einfach  zu unrealistsich. Ich habe viele Sci.Fi Filme gesehen die mir deutlich besser gefallen haben.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Juli 2012)

Bong of the Dead!!!

Ein Kifferfilm mit Zombies... 

Auch mein letzter Strohhalm, das sich die halbwegs ansehnliche Hauptdarstellerin auszieht, wurde nicht belohnt....


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Bong of the Dead!!!
> 
> Ein Kifferfilm mit Zombies...
> 
> Auch mein letzter Strohhalm, das sich die halbwegs ansehnliche Hauptdarstellerin auszieht, wurde nicht belohnt....


 
Der Film muss ja richtig schlecht sein wenn die Geschichte von Zombies und Kiffern handelt, das klingt schon langweilig und passt irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## meekee7 (11. Juli 2012)

Filme welche einfach nur schlecht sind:

Fantastic Movie
Kein bisschen fantastisch, einfach nur schlecht. Schlechtes Drehbuch, schlechte Dialoge, schlechte Gags, schlechte Schauspieler und dann auch noch schlechte Effekte. Es ist als suche man ein gutes Haar an einer Glatze.

American Psycho 2
Nichts gegen den ersten Teil, aber ein tendenziell schwaches Drehbuch trifft auf eine völlig lustlose und lieblose Inszenierung und Regie. 

Die Maske 2
Auch nichts gegen den ersten Teil, aber ein derart furchtbares Drehbuch kann einfach keinen guten Film hervorbringen. Wenigstens sind die Effekte akzeptabel gewesen. Hat seine goldenen Himbeeren zu recht verdient.

Postman
Eine interessante Ausgangsidee, aber warum unbedingt 3 (in Worten drei) Stunden lang? Und wieder das Drehbuch. Ein Drittel oder die Hälfte weglassen, die Hauptfigur umgestalten, dazu noch bessere Regie und schon wäre es akzeptabel gewesen. Hat auch seine goldenen Himbeeren zu recht verdient.

Tartarus
Nennen wir es mal "Versuch eines Horrorfilms". Da wäre die schlechte Kamera oder Bildqualität, aber die ließe sich bei so einem kleinen Titel und Budget noch verzeihen. Das Drehbuch hat vielleicht einen kleinen Funken Qualität, aber dieserr Funken liegt definitv nicht in den Dialogen. Aber die furchtbare Tonqualität: Ich habe viele Dialoge kaum verstanden und das nicht wegen des österreiches Akzents (ich lebe weit weg von Österreich), nein die Tonmischung war das schlimmste was ich meinen Ohren bislang zumuten musste. Von Horroratmosphäre bleibt da nicht viel,  vermutlich der schlechteste österreichische Horrorfilm des Jahrhunderts. 
Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob Tartarus die momentane Gesamtheit des österreichischen Horrorfilms bildet? 


Filme welche mir nicht gefallen haben, welche aber noch genug Qualität haben um kein schlechter Film zu sein und wo es wohl teilweise Geschmacksfrage ist:

Sieben Leben
Viel zu schnulzig und bewegt sich über weite Strecken kaum von der Stelle, es mangelt an Spannung. Das sind vor allem enttäuschte Hoffnungen.

Pearl Harbor
Nun war er nicht in seiner Gesamtheit schlecht, aber unnötig schnulzig und völlig unnötig lang. Doch die Action war recht gut.

12 Meter ohne Kopf
An diesem Film konnte ich leider keinen Gefallen finden.

Fluch der Karibik 3
Kritisch sind eigentlich nur völlig überlange und ermüdende Kampfszenen, sonst ganz passabel.

Happy Feet
Mal wieder kein gutes Drehbuch, immerhin wurde es recht ordentlich umgesetzt.



Rubber wurde hier bereits einmal genannt. Nun kann ich es absolut nachvollziehen wenn er als schlecht wahrgenommen wird, das ist in diesem Fall sehr verständlich. Aber ich schließe mich dem nicht an. Ich schließe mich der Gruppe an welche den Film mag, wie dieser Kritiker Rubber - Kritik bei n-tv.de.

2012 mag ein weniger gutes und völlig unrealistisches Drehbuch haben, aber wenigstens war er ganz gut umgesetzt, also die Effekte waren doch schon beeindruckend. Bei Avatar das gleiche.

Tja, es stimmt wohl was man sagt. Die Qualität eines Films hängt zu zwei Dritteln bis vollständig vom Drehbuch ab, der Erfolg eher vom Marketing.


----------



## AeroX (11. Juli 2012)

Ich finde bushidos Film "Zeiten ändern dich"(oder wie auch immer) extrem schlecht. Richtig schlecht gemacht..


----------



## meekee7 (11. Juli 2012)

Filme welche mir nicht gefallen haben, welche aber noch genug Qualität haben um kein schlechter Film zu sein und wo es wohl teilweise Geschmacksfrage ist möchte ich noch ergänzen:

Scott Pilgrim vs The World

Eigentlich recht langweilig und vorhersehbar, aber das wiederum gut umgesetzt, auch die Effekte.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juli 2012)

Fluch der Karibik 3 war wirklich nicht der beste von allen, da haben mir die anderen Teile besser gefallen.

Sieben Leben ist schon etwas lahm, da hast du Recht die Geschichte kommt nicht voran.

Fantastic Movie ist wirklich nicht witzig, wenn man es mit Date Movie vergleicht. 

Viele Filme haben Heutzutage nur noch gute Effekte mehr nicht auch wenn es Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Hm mal nachdenken, richtig schlechte Filme:

Avatar: komplett überbewertet
Ice Age Serie: 1. Ok 2.schlecht 3.WTF 4.ahhh Weltuntergang


----------



## batmaan (19. Juli 2012)

Spiderman 3 war einfach schlecht. Lahme Story und wie man Venom so vergewaltigen kann ist mir auch ein rätsel. 
Von den ganzen Mainstreamfilme finde ich Batman Filme von Nolan am besten, trotzdem viel zu wenig Batman und zu viel doofe Action.


----------



## Uziflator (20. Juli 2012)

Alles von Uwe Boll
Avatar
Chuck Norris Filme, der Typ ist so schlecht!
Saw 1-XX
Hostel 2-3
Superman Filme 
Transformers, tolle Effekte, aber die Story passt auf einen Bierdeckel.


----------



## Captainchaotika (20. Juli 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Chuck Norris Filme, der Typ ist so schlecht!


 
Chuck Norris wird dich vernichten


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2012)

Christopher Reeve als Superman ist kult!!


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Transformers, tolle Effekte, aber die Story passt auf einen Bierdeckel.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. August 2012)

Alle Twilight-Filme und alle Filme mit Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson sowie alle Harry Potter Filme und alle Filme mit Daniel Radcliffe und Emma Watson.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Alle Twilight-Filme und alle Filme mit Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson sowie alle Harry Potter Filme und alle Filme mit Daniel Radcliffe und Emma Watson.


 
Lol, nur weil dir Harry Potter und Twillight nicht gefallen hat, mir auch nicht, gefallen dir gleich mal alle Filme mit den Schauspielern nicht, wie kommt man auf so eine doofe Idee??? 
Die Schauspieler machen das was die machen müssen sie sind nicht die Autoren des Films


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. August 2012)

Hairy Popper ist geil.


----------



## Low (14. August 2012)

Emma Watson auch :X

Paranormal Intervention ist der schlechteste Film den es gibt. Hab einfach Random Blurays gekauft und der war dabei...Hammer wie schlecht der ist.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. August 2012)

The Amazing Spiderman... Sowas von Schlecht. Total mieße Schauspieler leistung... Selten sowas schlechtes gesehen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Lol, nur weil dir Harry Potter und Twillight nicht gefallen hat, mir auch nicht, gefallen dir gleich mal alle Filme mit den Schauspielern nicht, wie kommt man auf so eine doofe Idee???
> Die Schauspieler machen das was die machen müssen sie sind nicht die Autoren des Films


 
Emma Watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson sind einfach völlig überbewertet und haben nichts drauf! Die Filme, in denen die bisher mitgespielt haben, kann man alle komplett vergessen.


----------



## 0815 (24. September 2012)

blair witch project


----------



## Jaran91 (24. September 2012)

Orcs ist auch ganz oben mit dabei.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWVUZv4dDWo

und auch Dead Snow ist meiner Meinung nach so schlecht, dass es schon wieder lustig ist 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

Ohh xD Dead Snow, hab ich mim kollege gekuckt.... der is so schlecht aber dadurch dermaßen witzig =D


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Oktober 2012)

das ist eher ein amateur Video als ein Film


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Oktober 2012)

Dem kann ich nich so ganz zu stimmen... Gut muss man mögen, ich finde absolut jeden zum lachen^^


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Oktober 2012)

8 Blickwinkel


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Die ganzen Uwe boll. Gamestorryvergewaltigungsfilme kann man auch in die Tonne kloppen. 

Oder eben insgesamt alle game Verfilmungen. auch tomb raider usw. Alles nur geldmache. Sowas gehört echt verboten. Ich reg mich da jedes mal auf, wenn schon Games verfilmen dann aber bitte doch vernünftig ( aktuelles Beispiel tekken )


8blickwinkel fand ich nicht schlecht.


----------



## D00msday (18. Oktober 2012)

Im Grunde genommen finde ich alle Filme mit *Wackel-Dackel-Amateur-Kamera-man-sieht-überhaupt-nix-und-keine-Spannung-Filme* a la Blair Witch extrem schlecht, weil die einfach extrem schlecht sind. Außerdem hasse ich Weiber in Horrorfilmen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als quietschende Weibsbilder, deren Text aus AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-Schreien besteht und man hofft, dass sie der Mörder oder das Monster als erstes tötet, damit man in Ruhe den Film weiter schauen kann. Da kann ich die Mörder und Monster richtig verstehen, warum die immer nur grenzdebile 18 bis 20-Jährige Jugendliche jagen, die von 25 bis 30-Jährigen gespielt werden, deren Gruppe immer aus den gleichen Menschen-Typen bestehen - Sportlich, Freak, Randgruppe und nervige hohle Kreisch-Tussi für den Quoten-Busenblitzer. Allerdings habe ich unter den 5.000 Filmen, die ich etwa schon in meinem Leben gesehen habe ganz besonders Grausame Favoriten.

1. *Warlock* (Asiatischer Film)
In dem Film ging es um einen Hexenmeister, der in einem Sumpfgebiet sein Unwesen trieb. Dieser konnte 3 Meter lange und 2 Meter hohe Höllenhunde beschwören, die aufgrund der höchst aufwändigen Computergrafik etwa so aussahen, wie aus einem DOS-Spiel mit SVGA-Grafik. Die Schauspieler waren wohl das einzige Highlight im Film. Hier muss man die asiatischen Schauspieler wirklich loben, denn ich habe noch keinen einzigen asiatischen Film gesehen, in dem die Schauspieler schlecht waren - nicht einmal in B-Movies. Zumindest waren die weitaus besser, als die Schauspieler der kompletten deutschen Filmindustrie, wenn man die Großen, wie Bruce Willis, Angelina Jolie, Leonardo Di Caprio etc. nicht als Halb-Deutsche Ansieht. Die Synchronisation war dann wieder der wahrhaftige Beweis für menschliche Fehler. Hier hat man wohl wahllos eine Zeitungsanzeige in einem bayrischen Bergdörfchen am Rande der Zivilisation aufgegeben und hat dann auch genau das Einzige genommen, was man kriegen konnte. Worauf ich mich richtig gefreut habe, war das Ende, welches man genießen konnte, wenn man die 2 1/2 (!) Stunden ausgehalten hatte und noch nicht eingeschlafen war oder etwas wichtigeres getan hat, wie Baumwollflusen vom Bettlaken zu rupfen.

2. *Blair Witch Project*
Mal ganz ehrlich - ich weiß nicht, was man sich bei der Produktion gedacht hat oder ob man sich da überhaupt etwas bei gedacht hatte. Die Kameraführung ist grottig, die Schauspielerei ist grottig und wie in jedem B-Movie mit Wackelkamera versucht man die Zuschauer für dumm zu verkaufen, indem man eine Geschichte erfindet, die grundsätzlich aus dem realen Leben gegriffen worden sei und hofft, dass der Film dadurch Spannung bekommt, weil der Plot an sich keine Spannung beinhaltet. Man sieht nämlich wie in jedem Film absolut gar nix und wenn man für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde etwas sehen soll, dann sieht man auch nix, weil die Kamera fröhlich hin und her wackelt und man hofft, dass der Täter die Leute endlich umbringt, die Kamera wegnimmt und den Film richtig weiterdreht. In Blair Witch Project bekommt man allerdings noch nicht einmal die Schemen von irgendetwas zu Gesicht. Eigentlich sieht man sehr oft nur Boden, Füße, Flora und Fauna.

3. *Stadt der Blinden*
Muss man bei dem Titel noch mehr sagen? Ganz plötzlich werden überall Menschen von jetzt auf gleich blind. Keiner kennt die Gründe und es werden Gründe gesucht, die die Massenblindheit erklären können. Wer auf die Texte achtet, wird schnell merken, er ist im falschen Film gelandet. Zumindest fallen hier ganz genau zwei Sätze auf, da diese von Anfang an immer und überall vorkommen: "Ich bin blind!" und "Ich kann nichts mehr sehen!" Nach nur 10 Minuten war für mich klar - ich will blind sein, ich will diesen Film nicht mehr sehen!! NIE WIEDER!!!

4. *Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod*
Der Film fängt langweilig an und hört langweilig auf. Die Schauspieler sind okay, wirken aber oft sehr übertrieben. Wer den Film wirklich bis zu Ende schaut, ohne auszuschalten ist entweder anderweitig beschäftigt oder ein Hardcore-Western-Fan, der sich selbst jeden B-Movie-Western anschaut. Ich habe den Film etwa 8 Mal in meinem Leben versucht zu schauen und bin jedes mal entweder bei eingeschlafen, habe ein anderes Mal an einer anderen Stelle wieder angefangen zu schauen, bin dann aber irgendwann wieder bei eingeschlafen oder der Film war schon fast zu Ende und lief im Fernsehen.

5. *Der Pate*
Der erste Teil geht eigentlich noch, ist aber auch sehr anstrengend, weil man die ganze Zeit versucht eine Ausrede zu finden, warum man den Film denn zu Ende schauen sollte, da die Handlung frei von Spannung ist. Der Pate ist hier die einzige Person, die einem menschlich erscheint. Al Pacino's Rolle geht einem als Speichellecker, der die Zunge in dem After seines Paten parkt, irgendwann einfach nur noch auf den Sack. Nachdem der Pate dann tot ist, ist auch der letzte Hauch Realität aus dem Film verschwunden und es hätte eigentlich nie eine Fortsetzung geben dürfen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (20. Oktober 2012)

Gibt von Woche zu Woche mehr Filme die sich in die ohnehin schon lange Liste der schlechtesten Filme bei mir einreihen....


Hab gerade Madagaskar 3 gesehen (übrigens in DVD quallitat im Netz) u damit einen neuen Film der sich ganz weit oben in der Liste einreit. Zum Glück hab ich mir das kinogeld damit gesparrt


----------



## meekee7 (21. Oktober 2012)

D00msday schrieb:


> 5. *Der Pate*
> Der erste Teil geht eigentlich noch, ist aber auch sehr anstrengend, weil man die ganze Zeit versucht eine Ausrede zu finden, warum man den Film denn zu Ende schauen sollte, da die Handlung frei von Spannung ist. Der Pate ist hier die einzige Person, die einem menschlich erscheint. Al Pacino's Rolle geht einem als Speichellecker, der die Zunge in dem After seines Paten parkt, irgendwann einfach nur noch auf den Sack. Nachdem der Pate dann tot ist, ist auch der letzte Hauch Realität aus dem Film verschwunden und es hätte eigentlich nie eine Fortsetzung geben dürfen.


 
Ich kann den Standpunkt im wesentlichen nachvollziehen. Auch ich habe mich durch die Trilogie (ingesamt fast 9 Stunden lang) doch eher geschleppt, es fällt mir teilweise schwer nachzuvollziehen warum Teil 1 und 2 solche Traumbewertungen erreichen. Jedoch zähle ich die Reihe nicht zu den schlechtesten Filmen die mir bekannt sind.
Allerdings muss man auch bedenken dass Teil 1 von 1972 und Teil 2 von 1974 knapp 40 Jahre alte Filme sind, damals war die Welt des Films eben anders als heute, ebenso das Publikum. Vielleicht erklärt dies auch warum Teil 3 (1990) mir eher am besten gefallen hat, auch wenn Teil 1 vielleicht ein besseres Drehbuch hatte.
Angenommen man würde heute ein Remake drehen, dann würde man die Filme wohl deutlich straffen (auf ungefähr 2 bis 2,5 Stunden statt 3) und deutlich schnellere Schnitte einsetzen. Vielleicht würde man sogar vom Genre des Dramas zum Genre des Thrillers übergehen. Ich glaube dass eben hier, darin dass die Filme im Vergleich zu heutigen Filmen zu wenig Tempo aufweisen, dass Problem liegt. 
3-Stunden-Filme waren früher eben recht häufig, inzwischen gilt ein Film mit 2,5 Stunden schon als sehr lang. So eine Länge muss aber auch gerechtfertigt sein, Vom Winde verweht (1939, 4 Stunden) oder Heat (1995, fast 3 Stunden) sind zwar durch ihre Länge schon ermüdend, aber ich nehme keine unnötige Länge, keine völlig unnötigen Szenen war, das Tempo stimmt.

Themawechsel: Ich mag den Handkamerastil auch nicht allzu sehr, aber ich würde nicht alle Filme welche dies einsetzen als schlecht bezeichnen. [●REC] mag jetzt nicht der einfallsreichste Zombiefilm sein, hat mir aber ausreichend gut gefallen um ihn nicht als schlecht zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Oktober 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Emma Watson, Daniel Radcliffe, Kristen Stewart und Robert Pattinson sind einfach völlig überbewertet und haben nichts drauf! Die Filme, in denen die bisher mitgespielt haben, kann man alle komplett vergessen.


 
Remember Me gesehen? Fand den eigentlich ziemlich stark, wusste aber auch erst nach dem Gucken, dass das da der Typ von Twilight ist, weil ich die nie gesehen habe. Macht den Film aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

feivel schrieb:


> da kann ich auch noch ein paar zusteuern:
> 
> 1. The Scarecrow Slayer strikes back
> 2. Jason X
> ...


 

Meet the Feebles = schlecht? Das ist doch der Film überhaupt. Ich weiß noch wie ich Ihn vor ca. 20 jahren das erste mal gesehen habe. Hammer, und immer
noch gut.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Oktober 2012)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Es gibt auch mehr als genug Ausnahmen, gibt sehr viele gute Filme. Man denke mal an Ein Freund von mir, Schule, Nichts Bereuen, Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei - nur mal so als Beispiele (und alle komischerweise mit Daniel Brühl )


 
Das Boot nicht vergessen! Einer der Filme überhaupt (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach)


----------



## meekee7 (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Vermessung der Welt zählt vielleicht nicht zu den schlechtesten Filmen, ist aber meiner Ansicht nach definitiv ein schlechter Film.

Mir ist weniger das Eintrittsgeld, aber viel mehr die vergeudete Zeit schade. 
Schlechte Regie, eine miserable Darstellerleistung in der Rolle des Humboldt (die übrige Besetzung war aber auch nicht allzu viel stärker), eine völlig in den Sand gesetzte Dramaturgie (nicht nur weil man etwas wie Spannung vergeblich sucht) und ein absolut unnützer Einsatz von 3D. Der 3D-Effekt war qualitativ aktzeptabel, aber es gab genau 2 Momente wo dieser auch wirkungsvoll eingesetz wurde.
Das beste am gesamten Film waren die Trailer vor dem Film.

Vielleicht war das Buch, ich habe es nicht gelesen, einfach nicht für eine Verfilmung geeignet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2012)

Blair Witch, Titanic II, Gang of Roses II ....


----------

